# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le magazine >  Canard PC n°179 : Le Co(n)D, la pu.. et le mutant

## M.Rick75

J'ai sacrément hâte de le trouver chez mon buraliste préféré.
Très belle couv pour un octobre (rouge).

----------


## Nelfe

J'espère qu'il est arrivé aujourd'hui  ::o:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Rahhhhhhhh mais quand on crée le topic du numéro de la quinzaine, c'est qu'on l'a reçu et qu'on en fait un petit sommaire dans le topic. 
Opportuniste, va!!




(rien dans la boîte pour moi)
(mais en fait je ne sais même pas à quelle heure passe mon facteur)

----------


## Dark Fread

Bouge-toi les fesses mon facteur ou je te fais bouffer ta sacoche  ::wub::

----------


## Pelomar

Oh putain la couv est magnifique.

Je suis deg la  ::cry::

----------


## Lt Anderson

N° 179 pas dans les kiosques ce matin : mission failed.  ::|:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

On est le 14 en même temps. En kiosque, c'est normalement le 15 la sortie (pas toujours respecté ok)
En théorie, dans un monde parfait où la Poste serait un organisme au fonctionnement rôdé, les abonnés devraient avoir leur Cpc aujourd'hui...

----------


## algou

je l'ai vus au marchand de journal du carrouf d'ollioules (dans le var) rage au dessespoir je penser le trouver dans ma boite au lettre et rien (maudit facteur)

----------


## El_Mariachi²

MAis il s'agit du test de Fallout 3 ou d'une preview?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Oublié de regarder en faisant mes courses, gasp. Bon je l'achèterais cet après-midi, la couverture top-fashion fait quand même envie. Je le mets en "top priorité sur ma shopping list".

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> MAis il s'agit du test de Fallout 3 ou d'une preview?


Preview, tu sauras pourquoi en lisant.

----------


## Super_Newbie

> je l'ai vus au marchand de journal du carrouf d'ollioules (dans le var) rage au dessespoir je penser le trouver dans ma boite au lettre et rien (maudit facteur)


Waou, moi je suis né à Toulon, cong!
A part ça, ma vie est aussi vide que ma boîte aux lettres.

----------


## carbish

> MAis il s'agit du test de Fallout 3 ou d'une preview?


Preview normalement, c'est d'ailleurs pour ça que je ne comprends pas pourquoi certains parlent de note dans le topic de la news.

Devancé par Rabbot. Damn.

----------


## Logan

> Preview, tu sauras pourquoi en lisant.


Parce qu'il n'y aura jamais de test ?  ::rolleyes:: 

Ou, plus plausible, parce que vous avez été trèèèèès limités pour faire cette preview ( screens à valider et autres genre de conneries ) ?

----------


## clinty

Rien dans la boîte ce matin.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> http://www.canardpc.com/img/upload/p...42527_9586.jpg
> 
> J'ai sacrément hâte de le trouver chez mon buraliste préféré.
> Très belle couv pour un octobre (rouge).


Un test de _Mount&Blade_  ::lol:: 

(Très chouette, la couv, sinon.)

----------


## Bicarbosteph

Rien a Grenoble

----------


## tonton-thon

Rien au courrier ce matin non plus :x

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Rien à Nantes non plus.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Ni à Tulle.

----------


## Pelomar

Ni a Melbourne.

----------


## XWolverine

Renard PC  :^_^:

----------


## M.Rick75

> Rahhhhhhhh mais quand on crée le topic du numéro de la quinzaine, c'est qu'on l'a reçu et qu'on en fait un petit sommaire dans le topic. 
> Opportuniste, va!!


Mince tu as raison. Je crois que j'ai pensé au jeux de mots (du titre du topic) et je me suis dit que j'allais le créer _(mais c'est peut-être l'esprit du grand canard cosmique qui est descendu sur moi car, en plus de faire allusion à la couv, j'ai vu qu'il faisait aussi écho au titre du sommaire de Grand Maître B. Bon... Je suis d'accord avec le rappel à la rêgle. Sinon c'est un peu facile et on peut créer les messages pour les 50 années à venir)_.

Mais ça y est je l'ai, si ce n'est reçu (pas encore abonné), tout du moins acheté. Je n'ai rien lu si ce n'est un feuilletage qui confirme le sommaire décrit par Zoulou.
Rien lu donc, pas de suspense, si ce n'est le test de Witcher EE et la... preview de Fallout 3, avec sa conclusion si triste... enfin, plus exactement mélancolique. Je pense que le taux de sucre de Boulon n'était plus très bien rêglé.



> Parce qu'il n'y aura jamais de test ? 
> Ou, plus plausible, parce que vous avez été trèèèèès limités pour faire cette preview ( screens à valider et autres genre de conneries )


Et preview car testé pendant 16h dans un vault quelconque de Bethesda (sur un pc). Et screen à valider en effet, sinon on aurait droit à Dogmeat/Canigout faisant l'équilibriste sur une chaise, je pense.

Report plus détaillé à suivre.

----------


## O.Boulon

Et encore il est raté mon final.
Faut lire Nuka Cola, plutôt que Coca, notre chère Sonia est payé en sous main par les fabricants de Sonia.

Sinon, oui, je suis mélancolique sa mère.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Ta fin de phrase sur Sonia est aussi ratée.  ::P:

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouais de Soda.

----------


## Lucaxor

> notre chère Sonia est payé en sous main par les fabricants de Sonia.


Et la secte dit du "sissurdiss".

Quoi c'était pas elle?

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Disponible dans les kiosques Tourangeaux.

----------


## Nelfe

Dispo à Tours au libraire à côté de la FNAC  ::): 
(au passage j'ai adoré le bandeau en haut de page avec les cours de la bourse, j'ai faillis recracher mon Coca  ::P: )

----------


## Therapy2crew

Pas dispo à Salon de Provence les amis mais je ne désespère pas de le trouver demain dans les bac' !  :B):

----------


## M.Rick75

Petite description supplémentaire.
Le mag s'ouvre sur une magnifique publicité en l'hommage du rétrogaming: "Le roi Riche attend vos sous". J'ai l'impression que c'est un jeu d'aventure textuel dans le monde merveilleux des produits surgelés (:trolloff).

Puis, édito sur le site CPC et teaser sur les nouveautés à venir de ce dernier (de la vidéo?).

Des news et des blagues stupides. Une Bd de Couly sur Fish et GMB, avec en guest star Half.

Premier (?) papier culture de Monsieur Chat.

Des tests (Colonization par Ackboo, Simon le sorcier par Thréanor, Mount & Blade "un jeu bien monté", Witcher revu et corrigé, Ankh 3 et Worldshift... mais je doute qu'il y ai des lecteurs pour vraiment acheter ces 2 jeux???).

L'inévitable preview (5 pages) de Fallout 3 (test fermé, 16h de jeu sur PC dans un hotel avec pleins de journalistes).
Petite question: quant est-il de la réaction des autres journalistes? J'imagine que ça doit être varié mais n'y avait-il pas la même déception dans la salle? On sent bien qu'il y a toujours eu la volonté de garder un espoir (comme pour la majorité des joueurs, moi compris) pour ce jeu précis.
Bref le résumé de la preview : [Que Dalle]

Autre à venir sur CoD 5.

Dossier Jurygeek par le brillant avocat (ou juriste?) crypto marxiste de CPC.
Et dossier complémentaire par Elfedac sur Protection vs Piratage (avis perso: ouf... pas 8 pages sur les pates thermique comme la colle blanche Cléopatre, le nutella...). Rien lu mais ça à l'air bien et belles maquette et illustration de chapeau de dossier.

2 pages de Online : une de news et une sur Eve (extension Empyrean Age).

2 pages Download. J'ai du mal voir mais je n'y ai pas trouvé le nouveau papier culture de Half.

De la console sur 3 pages: Fable 2 et Little Big Planet.
Autre apparté: Les 5 questions (absurdes) d'El Gringo à Peter Molyneux, c'est du vrai? En tout cas très drole et si c'est un pas de plus vers ce fum... fameux journalisme total, ben, j'en veux encore.

Idée classe et d'actualité pour la page de pubs des serveurs TF2 de CPC.

Pour finir du matos (7 pages, 1 pour la Radeon HD 4670).

Une pub moche pour une alim en quatrième de couverture.

Fiouuuu.

Edit: Mince... j'oubliais le mini livret sur le démarrage dans X3 Terran Conflict.

----------


## O.Boulon

J'ai vachement édité, parce que tu spoiles vraiment vraiment trop.
C'est peut être pas nécessaire de mettre toutes les blagues de tous les articles et toutes les conclusions avant la sortie du mag.

Oups.
Panne.

----------


## El Gringo

> Autre apparté: Les 5 questions (absurdes) d'El Gringo à Peter Molyneux, c'est du vrai?


Bien entendu, tu m'as pris pour PPDA ?

----------


## M.Rick75

Ben, c'est réussi. Je trouve ça assez pertinent comme approche face au mytho open-bar de Peter M.

----------


## Septa

Pas réussit à trouver le magazine sur Paris...

Me suis fait 5 buralistes différents dans des coins différents pourtant...

----------


## Geminys

> Pas réussit à trouver le magazine sur Paris...
> 
> Me suis fait 5 buralistes différents dans des coins différents pourtant...


Pareil et rien pour les buralistes du coté tour Pleyel  ::cry::

----------


## O.Boulon

Majuscule.

----------


## Geminys

> Majuscule.


Wouam??

Trop tard  ::P: 

Edit: 
Ouch! j'édit mes posts plus vite que mon ombre, mais toi t'avertisionne plus vite que mon ombre  ::P:

----------


## DakuTenshi

"On y a cru, mais il est cuit".

Bon j'aurais espéré jusqu'au bout .

Superbe couverture mais point en moins, je l'ai pas reçu.

----------


## Casque Noir

Oui, nos excuses aux abonnés pour le retard.
Cette fois, c'est de notre faute. 
Nous avons bouclé le mag en retard et les abonnements n'ont été traité que hier. Vous devriez donc le recevoir demain en toute logique  ::(: 
Décidemment, quand ce n'est pas la poste, c'est nous...

----------


## O.Boulon

Majuscule.
Cette fois ci, tu te prends les points. T'abuses.

----------


## Acteon

> Pas dispo à Salon de Provence les amis mais je ne désespère pas de le trouver demain dans les bac' !


Pourtant dispo même ici a Marignane :B): 
C'est chouette la couv' rouge le mag ressort bien sur l'étal  :;):

----------


## Murne

Allez, on y croit pour demain ! Au moins, j'aurai une motivation pour me lever demain matin.

Putain, quand je me relis j'ai l'impression de parler comme un gros fanboy.  ::ninja::

----------


## Igloo

Il ne manquerait plus qu'un combo avec la Poste/Routeur, on en a jamais eu.

: portepoisse :

----------


## Therapy2crew

... et bouclage avec césarienne ...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> oui, nos excuses aux abonnés pour le retard.
> Cette fois, c'est de notre faute. 
> Nous avons bouclé le mag en retard et les abonnements n'ont été traité que hier. Vous devriez donc le recevoir demain en toute logique 
> Décidemment, quand ce n'est pas la poste, c'est nous...


Mais euh...Comment ça marche ? Pourquoi est-ce que les abonnements sont traités en retard par rapport aux masses envoyés dans les point Presse ?
Ca fonctionne comment en gros niveau distribution ???

----------


## Jolaventur

Je l'ai eu sur Nantes Beaulieu 

Sinon c'est moi qui ai raté un époisode ou PCJ c'est des gros mythos
Sur la couv du dernier numéro il est indiqué.

Boum tchak Boum tchack 
Le test exclmusif 
FALLOUT 3

On racle le fond du bidet à faire ce genre d'accroche et faire d'une preview , un test.

----------


## L'invité

> Je l'ai eu sur Nantes Beaulieu 
> 
> Sinon c'est moi qui ai raté un époisode ou PCJ c'est des gros mythos
> Sur la couv du dernier numéro il est indiqué.
> 
> Boum tchak Boum tchack 
> Le test exclmusif 
> FALLOUT 3
> 
> On racle le fond du bidet à faire ce genre d'accroche et faire d'une preview , un test.


Je crois qu'ils avaient eu une version test en avance de la part de Bethesda... Et donc leur test a pas été fait pendant les previews des autres journaliste.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Je crois qu'ils avaient eu une version test en avance de la part de Bethesda, en échange d'une bonne critique et d'une note extraordinaire


Fixed.

----------


## L'invité

> Fixed.


Je pensait si fort que ça?  ::o:

----------


## Gunzen-R

Pas dans la boîte aux lettres :/

----------


## Jolaventur

> Je crois qu'ils avaient eu une version test en avance de la part de Bethesda... Et donc leur test a pas été fait pendant les previews des autres journaliste.


Faut dire aussi que eux c'est des bons journaleux, jamais un mot plus haut que l'autre.
AAH obn me souffle dans l'oreille qu'on dit aussi bancable.




> Pas dans la boîte aux lettres :/


Normal même les corbeau vont pas à St Naz 
 ::P: iqueenversungarsducoin:

----------


## Ghadzoeux

J'espère l'avoir demain, sinon je me mets en arrêt maladie jeudi!

----------


## Anon4782

> Edit: Mince... j'oubliais le mini livret sur le démarrage dans X3 Terran Conflict.


L'edit qui a son importance, j'attendais impatiemment mon "X3 pour les nuls".

----------


## Pelomar

J'ai les boules, je vais louper le guide demarrage de Terran Conflict.
Boulon, si tu me l'envoie par la poste, je t'offre une couille de koala fraichement coupé.
Ou un didgeridoo, ca fait un peu hippie mais ca te changera du tuba.

----------


## ERISS

Hoho l'auto-congratulation à propos du nouveau site web.
Alors que je préférai l'ancien: Le mieux est l'ennemi du bien.
Trop ambitieux: Pas très lisible (d'ailleurs je vais maintenant direct au forum), auto-saboté par l'adjonction des pubs.

----------


## Septa

Trouvé...

La preview de Boulon fait mal...


Et heu... Rhoo bordel...

Il y a du Werber dans le papier culture.

Ce canard est un scandale. Je serais tenter de m'abonner juste pour me désabonner.




Plus sérieusement je conseille la lecture de la page wikipédia sur ce bouquin...

Il y a une liste des erreurs et rumeurs promus véritées qu'on y trouve et ça m'étonnerait pas qu'il en manque... Pour un ex-journaliste scientifique il est pas doué le père Werber...

----------


## Goji

Oyé oyé damoiselles et damoiseaux, le Canard PC nouveau est arrivé chez vos marchands de laine et de marteaux, bien mûr, sa robe en témoigne, et bien fourni, ok lex go !

----------


## Nelfe

Y'a même b0b0 featuring en guest star dans la partie Downloads, je vous laisse trouver où  ::P:

----------


## Goji

Je suis aussi en featuring, page 40  ::o:  :star:

----------


## Logan

> Il y a du Werber dans le papier culture.
> 
> Ce canard est un scandale. Je serais tenter de m'abonner juste pour me désabonner.
> 
> Plus sérieusement je conseille la lecture de la page wikipédia sur ce bouquin...
> 
> Il y a une liste des erreurs et rumeurs promus véritées qu'on y trouve et ça m'étonnerait pas qu'il en manque... Pour un ex-journaliste scientifique il est pas doué le père Werber...


C'est pour çà qu'il a pas écrit dans une revue scientifique, mais qu'il fait des romans, des fictions quoi. Il n'a jamais prétendu que ce qu'il écrivait était une vérité scientifique.

Mais çà n'empêche pas que j'aime beaucoup ce qu'il écrit.

----------


## Septa

> C'est pour çà qu'il a pas écrit dans une revue scientifique, mais qu'il fait des romans, des fictions quoi. Il n'a jamais prétendu que ce qu'il écrivait était une vérité scientifique.
> 
> Mais çà n'empêche pas que j'aime beaucoup ce qu'il écrit.



J'ai croisé suffisament de gens qui prenait les affirmations "scientifique" qu'on trouve dans ses écrits pour vrais parce que "c'est pas au rayon de la sf" pour que ça me semble nécessaire de rediriger vers la page wikipédia dans le cas de l'encyclopédie qui me semble assez malhonnête comme truc...
L'agglomération de faits réel et de trucs faux ou inventés sans distinction ça prête à confusion.

Indépendamment du fait qu'on aime pas ses livres ou pas hein... 
( J'ai bien aimé les Thanatonaute et le premier tome des fourmis après tout )

Et heu... Si à la base il était journaliste scientifique pour je ne sais plus quel revue. Eureka je crois. Du coup quand il sort des conneries c'est un peu ralant vu qu'il est sensé avoir le bagage pour les éviter...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bon bah voilà...J'ai lu la preview de Boulon sur F3.
J'ai le coeur en lambeaux  ::cry:: 

PFff et 

Spoiler Alert! 


7/10

 pour Witcher EE, Gringo t'es trop méchant.

----------


## Therapy2crew

Ça y est ! G_M_B est in da place avec une BD de Couly hilarante ! "Kiai !!!"

----------


## Logan

> J'ai croisé suffisament de gens qui prenait les affirmations "scientifique" qu'on trouve dans ses écrits pour vrais parce que "c'est pas au rayon de la sf" pour que ça me semble nécessaire de rediriger vers la page wikipédia dans le cas de l'encyclopédie qui me semble assez malhonnête comme truc...
> L'agglomération de faits réel et de trucs faux ou inventés sans distinction ça prête à confusion.
> 
> Indépendamment du fait qu'on aime pas ses livres ou pas hein... 
> ( J'ai bien aimé les Thanatonaute et le premier tome des fourmis après tout )
> 
> Et heu... Si à la base il était journaliste scientifique pour je ne sais plus quel revue. Eureka je crois. Du coup quand il sort des conneries c'est un peu ralant vu qu'il est sensé avoir le bagage pour les éviter...


Si tu lis la préface de ses bouquins, il précise bien que ce qu'il écrit est juste des trucs, des machins, des idées, rassemblés en un tout, et pas du tout des articles scientifiques.

Par exemple, dans la préface de l'Encyclopédie, il précise : _"Attention, cet ouvrage n'a aucune prétention scientifique, philosophique, politique ou gastronomique. C'est une accumulation de "petits machins qui traînent"_

Bref, il ne prend pas les lecteurs en traître, non ?

Alors oui, il mélange, surement consciemment d'ailleurs, faits réels et conneries, mais c'est assez bien fait et il y a quand même pas mal de trucs vrais dans le tas, et en tout cas assez étonnants.

Après, je suis d'accord avec toi que des gens doivent prendre pour argent comptant ce qu'ils lisent, malheureusement.

----------


## Gunzen-R

Toujours pas reçu, ça doit être la troisième ou quatrième fois que je le recevrai après le 15 :/

----------


## Ghadzoeux

> Toujours pas reçu, ça doit être la troisième ou quatrième fois que je le recevrai après le 15 :/


Pareil et c'est le dernier de mon abonnement. Etant donné que ça m'agace de le voir à la librairie systématiquement 2-3 jours avant même de le recevoir, je me pose vraiment et sincèrement la question du réabonnement  ::(: .

----------


## Lang0chat

Han, just received  ::o:  Je suis refait ! Bravo pour la couv' et tout le taf encore une fois. J'ai la Boulon ventre avant de lire ce qui concerne la preview de fallout3  ::ninja:: 
Et il est pas kawai ce petit guide sur X3  ::wub::

----------


## Tink

> Pareil et c'est le dernier de mon abonnement. Etant donné que ça m'agace de le voir à la librairie systématiquement 2-3 jours avant même de le recevoir, je me pose vraiment et sincèrement la question du réabonnement .


Est ce que tu pourrais aussi en profiter pour editer ta signature et virer le bandeau en trop?

----------


## Saumon

Pas de CPC dans ma boîte encore.  ::sad::

----------


## Ghadzoeux

> Est ce que tu pourrais aussi en profiter pour editer ta signature et virer le bandeau en trop?


?? Ca doit faire des semaines que je traine avec ça et ça ne semblait pas poser de problème. Le contenu de mon message aurait été différent, aurais-je eu droit à cette cinglante remarque.

----------


## Tink

Elle deformait les pages et c'est la premiere fois depuis longtemps que je tombe sur un de tes messages.

----------


## IZERA_WarheaD

\o/ Half ... Je t'aime ! \o/

----------


## Ghadzoeux

> Elle deformait les pages et c'est la premiere fois depuis longtemps que je tombe sur un de tes messages.


Souci réparé.

----------


## clinty

Yeah, reçu ce matin !

----------


## Gharuwill

Acheté ce matin au kiosque de Nation côté Voltaire comme d'hab... (Vous aimez ma vie?) 

Djizeuss Kraïst, j'ai presque failli verser une larme en lisant l'article de Boulon. Pourquoi une telle nostalgie ? C'était mieux avant tout ça, en tous cas merci Omar, là ça venait du coeur, ça devrait inspirer quelques financiers et quelques studios (pas de noms pas de noms).

Edit: Ce message n'est pas ironique, je m'inclus dans les nostalgiques.

----------


## Bicarbosteph

In the boite ce midi Hiiiaaa

Remarques a propos du guide X3 :
- Soit il y a eu un gros changement dans réunion, soit il y a une erreur dans l'encart "ne pas confondre la capacité avec la taille de la soute" : Dans réunion, la taille S,M ou L des vaisseaux cargos à l'achat changeait uniquement l'équipement de départ du vaisseau, rien a voir avec la capacité de soute (tous les TS peuvent transporter de la taille XL)
- Pour récupérer un vaisseaux, il faut "faire peur" à la cible : plus longtemps on touche sans discontinuer le vaisseau, plus grande est la probabilité que le pilote s'éjecte (ça aide pas mal de savoir ça)
- Plus besoin d'ouvrir la soute pour récupérer les conteneurs  ::o:  *CHAMPAGNE*
- Plus besoin de s'éjecter pour capturer un vaisseau non plus ? 
- En départ marchand, il y a une 3ème option de bon démarrage : revendre le petit vaisseau et ne garder que le TS  ::P:

----------


## O.Boulon

C'était pas mieux avant. Non.
Mais Fallout, c'était mieux avant.

----------


## flbl

J'irais même jusqu'à dire: fallout c'était bien, avant. (avant fallout tactics that is).




> *copié collé du contenu du mag*


C'est un peu abusé, un sommaire oui, tout le contenu du mag non ! :manifestant_activiste_en_colère:




> *snip*Plus sérieusement je conseille la lecture de la page wikipédia sur ce bouquin...
> 
> Il y a une liste des erreurs et rumeurs promus véritées qu'on y trouve et ça m'étonnerait pas qu'il en manque... *snip*


Citer wikipedia comme une source fiable d'information, faut oser. Mais le faire pour décrédibiliser un bouquin qui contient un avertissement préalable indiquant que c'est une compilation de "trucs qui traînent" (un peu comme wikipedia en fait mais wikipedia à oublié l'avertissement préalable):

----------


## L'invité

Acheté ce matin...
Très bonne bd de Couly.  ::): 
Et très bonne preview sur Fallout 3. (Bien meilleure que le jeu apparement)

----------


## Legnou

petite question, les abonnés ne sont-ils pas censé recevoir la coincoin avant les point presse ???

Déjà le numéro précédent il est arrivé que le 3 à la maison.
La on est le 15 et toujours rien.

bon maintenant si c'est normal et que c'est prévu qu'on le reçoive en retard je me réabonnerai plus.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...8&postcount=40

Ceci devrait répondre à ta question.

----------


## O.Boulon

Non, ce n'est pas normal, mais on a d'énormes problèmes avec les distributeurs depuis trois numéros.

----------


## Legnou

arf désolé j'ai zappé la page 2 de la discussion (cliquer avec des mouffles c'est mal)

merci

----------


## Septa

> Citer wikipedia comme une source fiable d'information, faut oser. Mais le faire pour décrédibiliser un bouquin qui contient un avertissement préalable indiquant que c'est une compilation de "trucs qui traînent" (un peu comme wikipedia en fait mais wikipedia à oublié l'avertissement préalable):


J'ai pas dit que wikipédia c'était fiable mais là sur le coup c'est mieux mais c'est le premier lien que j'ai trouvé sur le sujet...
( Oui j'ai eu la flemme de chercher un autre lien )
Après malgré l'avertissement ça me gêne personnellement le fait d'amalgamer des "faits réels" ( sans même prendre en compte les erreurs hein ), avec des inventions ou truc déformés par l'auteur et de présenter ça sous le titre encyclopédie...
( Oui en pratique ça pourrait aussi coller à wikipédia comme "définition"  :^_^:  )

Je suis prés à parié que 50% des lecteurs n'ont pas lu l'avertissement et prennent tout les articles comme du vrai.

----------


## Therapy2crew

Acheté aujourd'hui à Rognac (13), il est bien grassouillet, avec plein de page et de mots écrits petits  ::wub:: 
Tant mieux j'avais besoin de lecture, je suis un peu constipé ...  ::ninja:: 

Sinon mention spécial à cet intertitre exceptionnel : 

Spoiler Alert! 


"Plein de petites quêquêtes"

 De toute beauté.




> Je suis prés à parié que 50% des *lecteurs idiots* prennent tout les articles comme du vrai.


Fixed, tant pis pour les étourdies.

----------


## Guest

Je l'ai reçu, la couv' est classe. C'est cool quand y a plus de problème d'imprimeur  ::siffle::

----------


## Goji

Mouaif, y'a quand même de grosses traces de rillettes sur les mots en réserve de la couv, faudrait voir à offrir des moufles au conducteur. Ah, mon boucher vient d'appeler, il ne s'agit pas de traces de rillettes mais de textures post-apo. Ce journal est vraiment un jambon cuit au torchon.

----------


## kilfou

Je viens de lire la preview de Boulon...
Très joli texte.
Est ce qu'il y aura toutefois un vrai test de Fallout 3 ?
J'aimerais avoir l'avis après plus de 16h de jeu et des screens maison.
Non pas que ça influencerait ma décision d'acheter puisque je viens d'annuler ma précommande.
Merci CPC pour m'avoir fait économiser 50€.

----------


## carbish

Trois libraires et rien. Vive le Nord.

----------


## M.Rick75

> (...)C'est un peu abusé, un sommaire oui, tout le contenu du mag non ! :manifestant_activiste_en_colère (...)


Rhoooo... Vraiment? C'est surtout un sommaire, avec 2,3 commentaires.
Avant que le message ne soit édité par un odieux censeur que je me refuse à citer, je suis d'accord, j'en disais trop (résumé de la preview sur Fallout notamment).
J'en dis pas forcément plus que la news de Zoulou. Je ne révèle même pas l'url caché dans la trame d'une image qui renvoie vers la webcam de la rédaction. 

:CRS_se_sentant_obligé_de_se_justifier:  ::):

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Putain, comment la preview de Fallout 3 (très bien écrit au passage, exprimant clairement le "_c'est foutu_" qu'a ressenti Boulon) a terminé de briser mes espoirs sur le jeu.  ::mellow:: 

Reste que j'ai quand même envie de le tester, pour voir réellement ce qu'il vaut (et pis merde, des trucs post-apo y'en a quand même pas des masses), mais on verra ça quand il sera trouvable dans une gamme budget à pas cher, ou dans une brocante à prix minable.

Réussir à rendre plat et aseptisé l'univers de Fallout. Fallait quand même le faire...

----------


## Le Clan Faure

Je tiens juste à dire qu'après être tombé sur la vanne pourrie "Tomer Sisley" de la rubrique donwload et sur l'interview "chien chantant" de Peter Molyneux, je ne peux affirmer qu'une chose : ce magazine est scandaleux. 

Merci encore, c'est pas demain la veille que je me désabonne.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Trois libraires et rien. Vive le Nord.



Trouvé à la Presse de Auchan V2  :^_^:

----------


## Murne

Je suis trop content de l'avoir reçu, j'étais vraiment en manque ce CPC ces temps-ci. Alors déjà, la preview de Fallout 3 est magistrale, mais putain que c'est triste quand même. Ensuite, de bons tests, avec des jeux qui font bien envie (The Witcher EE, Civ : Colonization...), une excellente BD, et je ne parle même pas du plaisir d'avoir des nouvelles de Guibole(s).  ::): 

Sinon, le petit guide détachable c'est une bonne idée, et j'ai pas encore lu les dossiers mais ça a l'air d'être du bon. Bref, excellent cru, par contre on m'a piqué mon avatar pour les news hardware, faites gaffe je vais faire appel à Grand_Maitre_B pour vous faire cracher des dommages et intêrets pour préjudice moral.

----------


## Rom1

Reçu aujourd'hui  :;): 
C'est sans doute le dernier ou l'avant dernier que je reçoit  ::cry::

----------


## Igloo

Meh... rien reçu :/

Je veux palper la couv moi  :^_^:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Tu joues a un jeu qui vaut 2/10 ?
T'as aucune dignité.

----------


## thauthau

J'ai pu apprendre grâce a ce numéro qu'il y aura un festival breton du jeu vidéo bientôt

CPC y auras un stand ? Qu'on puisse s'y désabonner sur place ?

----------


## DakuTenshi

Youhou je l'ai!

C'est très clair la preview de Boulon, c'est ce que je craignais et ça donne trop pas envie  ::mellow:: .

En plus 

Spoiler Alert! 


pas d'humour dans un Fallout, ils ont rien compris chez Bethesda  :<_<: 

.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> Tu joues a un jeu qui vaut 2/10 ?
> T'as aucune dignité.


Disons que sur Xbox au moins c'est pas un portage PS2, donc ça vaut un peu plus.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ce qui me rassure c'est que pas mal des forumeurs là-bas sont aussi contre Fallout 3.
Tout n'est pas perdu )

----------


## Murne

Putain ouais un FF3 qui se prend un bide niveau vente, t'imagine. Pour une fois la casualisation n'aurait pas été bénéfique.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> Putain ouais un FF3 qui se prend un bide niveau vente, t'imagine. Pour une fois la casualisation n'aurait pas été bénéfique.



Doux rêveur.

----------


## El Gringo

> J'ai pu apprendre grâce a ce numéro qu'il y aura un festival breton du jeu vidéo bientôt
> 
> CPC y auras un stand ? Qu'on puisse s'y désabonner sur place ?


Normalement je serai là et j'aurai mal à la tête.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

C'est fou ce qu'on chope comme migraines en Bretagne.

L'abus de crêperie sûrement.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Il y a une liste des erreurs et rumeurs promus véritées qu'on y trouve et ça m'étonnerait pas qu'il en manque... Pour un ex-journaliste scientifique il est pas doué le père Werber...





> Notez cependant l'aveu de Bernard Werber lui-même dans la préface


Carrément  :^_^: .

Mais le bouquin est quand même super sympa, sauf qu'il mérite clairement un correctif.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> un peu comme wikipedia en fait mais wikipedia à oublié l'avertissement préalable


Ou pas.

D'autant que l'avertissement de Werber est tout sauf explicite. On peut le prendre comme une note disant que ce qui suit est une compilation d'anecdotes authentiques... J'ai eu la même réaction que Septa en lisant le PQ de Sonia.




> J'ai pu apprendre grâce a ce numéro qu'il y aura un festival breton du jeu vidéo bientôt
> 
> CPC y auras un stand ? Qu'on puisse s'y désabonner sur place ?


Gast  ::mellow:: 
J'avais pas fait gaffe à la pub... Les canards brestois vont bien nous organiser une IRL à cette occasion ? Hein hein dites ?

----------


## Ouaflechien

Reçu aujourd'hui, moi content   ::):     youpi!

Je tiens quand même a préciser a Mr Boulon que les possesseurs de PS3 n'ont pas les pieds crochus (ce sont les serpents qui ont les pieds crochus) mais avec des sortes de doigts appelés orteils au nombre de 5 par pieds. Oui je sais c'est dur mais bon on apprend a vivre avec.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Tiens y'a eu une faille spatio-temporelle sur le topic ? Il manque plein de posts...

----------


## Bicarbosteph

A propos du papier culture, dommage qu'il ne soit pas signalé que l'encyclopédie est apparu dans le premier Werber, les fourmis, et qu'il a une 15aines d'années
Et puis il est bien les fourmis, ça aurait fait de la pub (qu'il ne mérite pas vu les daubes qu'il a pondu depuis)

----------


## Casque Noir

> In the boite ce midi Hiiiaaa
> 
> Remarques a propos du guide X3 :
> - Soit il y a eu un gros changement dans réunion, soit il y a une erreur dans l'encart "ne pas confondre la capacité avec la taille de la soute" : Dans réunion, la taille S,M ou L des vaisseaux cargos à l'achat changeait uniquement l'équipement de départ du vaisseau, rien a voir avec la capacité de soute (tous les TS peuvent transporter de la taille XL)
> - Pour récupérer un vaisseaux, il faut "faire peur" à la cible : plus longtemps on touche sans discontinuer le vaisseau, plus grande est la probabilité que le pilote s'éjecte (ça aide pas mal de savoir ça)
> - Plus besoin d'ouvrir la soute pour récupérer les conteneurs  *CHAMPAGNE*
> - Plus besoin de s'éjecter pour capturer un vaisseau non plus ? 
> - En départ marchand, il y a une 3ème option de bon démarrage : revendre le petit vaisseau et ne garder que le TS


Alors oui, j'avoue que je n'ai pas trop compris non plus. Je n'ai pas réussi à mettre du minerai dans un Mercure acheté en S mais j'ai pu dans un L, et je n'ai eu la version Release Candidate qu'après le bouclage mais j'espère que ce n'était pas un bug. 
Pour le coup de faire peur aux vaisseaux, ça ne marche plus du tout j'ai l'impression, mais encore une fois, c'était une bêta.
Pour récupérer un vaisseau, je crois que j'ai dit une connerie là, il faut encore s'éjecter  ::(: 
Enfin, pour le départ marchand, ce n'est pas une super affaire de revendre le petit vaisseau, il n'a aucun équipement et il vaut que dalle en fait. Mieux vaut explorer les alentours avec selon moi. 
A propos, je ne sais plus si j'en ai parlé mais arrivé à un certain stade du scénario, ça débloque une dizaine d'autres situations de départ. Je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt en fait.

Pour terminer, le booklet est super basique mais c'est très difficile de donner des conseils sur 14 petites pages. Ca représente assez peu de texte et je l'ai recommencé deux fois. La première était plus complète mais ne donnait pas plus envie que ça au débutant de se plonger dedans. Là, j'espère que ça attisera leur curiosité mais ça ne répond pas à des tas de question, hélas.  Mais ça fait chier cette histoire de taille de soute, j'aurai du m'abstenir  ::(:

----------


## Casque Noir

> Non, ce n'est pas normal, mais on a d'énormes problèmes avec les distributeurs depuis trois numéros.


Nous devons confier le routage à notre imprimeur, ce qui permettra de gagner deux jours. Mais ce dernier n'est pas encore prêt et en attendant, nous avons un routeur de secours, plus efficace que l'ancien, mais les deux dernières dates de bouclage ne nous ont pas permis de livrer les abonnés avant (quoique la poste a bien merdé aussi il y a 15 jours) 
Par exemple : l'imprimeur doit livrer les NMPP (distributeur kiosques) un samedi, alors que le routeur abo n'est pas ouvert le samedi, ce qui repousse la livraison à lundi. les NMPP travaillant le dimanche aussi, le numéro est en kiosques à l'heure mais pas chez les abonnés puisque envoyé que le lundi soir (auquel s'ajoute les deux jours de poste).
Il arrive parfois qu'on ne puisse faire autrement mais le prochain numéro par exemple n'aura pas ce problème puisque la livraison est prévue un lundi dans les deux cas. 
je ne sais pas si c'est très clair.

----------


## El Gringo

> je ne sais pas si c'est très clair.


Nan, faut au moins un booklet pour expliquer ça.

----------


## Casque Noir

> Nan, faut au moins un booklet pour expliquer ça.


Ouaaais, un Gringo !

----------


## El Gringo

> Ouaaais, un Gringo !


Une ou deux boules ?

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Utilisateurs regardant la discussion actuelle : 17 (11 membre(s) et 6 invité(s)) 
> Blind_God_W@D, BourrinDesBois, Casque Noir, Fishbone, flbl, laaaaapin, M.Rick75, Michael d'Amour, Monsieur Chat, Spartan, thauthau


La vache, y a du beau linge.  ::mellow:: 

Sinon j'ai reçu le mag' ce matin et yabon !

----------


## Therapy2crew

> La vache, y a du beau linge. 
> 
> Sinon j'ai reçu le mag' ce matin et yabon !


Mmmh ... je me faisais la même reflexion.  :B):  Y a les patrons, dis donc.

----------


## Michael d'Amour

Acheté en presse aujourd'hui. En fait, quelques unes sur Auch en ont un ou deux, sauf la plus grande qui en a presque une dizaine. Cela me semble être un excellent numéro !
La preview de Fallout 3 est bien écrite et retranscrit à merveille le désespoir de son auteur. A enchaîner après un livre d'une soeur Brontë et vous verrez la vie en rose.
J'ai adoré la référence de Gringo dans l'article sur Fable 2 : ces journalistes de Canard PC ne lâchent jamais une proie. :^_^:

----------


## NitroG42

> Une ou deux boules ?


Une fois, j'ai demandé une glace à deux boules dans un bar à 1 heure du mat.
Je crois qu'ils ont cru que j'étais gay.

Tiens sinon, pour le nouveau mag, je suis un poil déçu par le test de Mount & Blade, pour moi c'est le jeu du mois, tellement que c'est addictif.
Et ensuite, j'ai envie de dire bravo pour pour l'article sur Fallout 3, par ce que en quelques lignes, j'avais l'impression d'avoir autant d'informations que sur 3 pages, mais sans l'inconvénient de la longueur justement.
Enfin je sais pas si je suis très clair, mais en gros j'avais juste envie de dire qu'il est très fort le Boulon.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Alors oui, j'avoue que je n'ai pas trop compris non plus. Je n'ai pas réussi à mettre du minerai dans un Mercure acheté en S mais j'ai pu dans un L, et je n'ai eu la version Release Candidate qu'après le bouclage mais j'espère que ce n'était pas un bug.


Serait-il possible que le modèle "L" bénéficie d'une extension de soute d'un nouveau genre ?

----------


## DakuTenshi

http://www.nma-fallout.com/

Oulah ils ont été un peu loin: ils ont traduit tout l'article  ::mellow:: .

----------


## flbl

> J'ai pas dit que wikipédia c'était fiable mais là sur le coup c'est mieux mais c'est le premier lien que j'ai trouvé sur le sujet...
> ( Oui j'ai eu la flemme de chercher un autre lien )
> *snip*


Ouep google aime bien sortir wikipedia dans les premiers résultats, ou le contraire, un bel exemple de"the rotting web".




> Je suis prés à parié que 50% des lecteurs n'ont pas lu l'avertissement et prennent tout les articles comme du vrai.


Horreur ! les lecteurs de werber seraient des idiots ?  ::ninja::  
Mais là encore on peut dire pareil de wikipedia ou de la bible ou de cpc (j'suis sûr qu'il y en a encore qui croient aux notes de spore et de king's bounty).

Je viens d'apprendre que wikipedia avait caché un avertissement dans ses tréfonds là où le moins possible de visiteurs le liront, vous me direz un peu comme quand un bouquin où l'avertissement est au début et je vous répondrai oui tout à fait.

Sinon j'ai trouvé mon cpc dans ma bal en rentrant ce soir :content: 
Pas encore fini de le lire, mais je vais quand même me plaindre parce que ça me stresse ce papier semi glacé qui réfléchit la lumière et qui m'empêche de lire certaines zones de la page sous certains éclairages, c'est chiant.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> http://www.nma-fallout.com/
> 
> Oulah ils ont été un peu loin: ils ont traduit tout l'article .


Boah ils sont anglais en même temps...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Nous devons confier le routage à notre imprimeur, ce qui permettra de gagner deux jours. Mais ce dernier n'est pas encore prêt et en attendant, nous avons un routeur de secours, plus efficace que l'ancien, mais les deux dernières dates de bouclage ne nous ont pas permis de livrer les abonnés avant (quoique la poste a bien merdé aussi il y a 15 jours) 
> Par exemple : l'imprimeur doit livrer les NMPP (distributeur kiosques) un samedi, alors que le routeur abo n'est pas ouvert le samedi, ce qui repousse la livraison à lundi. les NMPP travaillant le dimanche aussi, le numéro est en kiosques à l'heure mais pas chez les abonnés puisque envoyé que le lundi soir (auquel s'ajoute les deux jours de poste).
> Il arrive parfois qu'on ne puisse faire autrement mais le prochain numéro par exemple n'aura pas ce problème puisque la livraison est prévue un lundi dans les deux cas. 
> je ne sais pas si c'est très clair.


Faudrait un organigramme sur 3 pages pour éclaircir tout ça.

Nan ça va, c'est relativement clair. T'as jamais pensé à occuper un poste à responsabilités ? Avec tes talents explicatifs et tout, t'aurais ta place.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> http://www.nma-fallout.com/
> 
> Oulah ils ont été un peu loin: ils ont traduit tout l'article .


Un coup d'éclat de Boulon  ::):  (mine de rien, ça fait quelques coups d'éclat là, après le papier de Zoulou et les performances de Teraboule).

Merde, n'ayant pas reçu le mag j'ai lu les extraits du lien ci-dessus... 

Personne n'a une corde ?

Je suis triste.

En plus Angelina et Cacao vont pas arrêter de se foutre de ma gueule.

----------


## carbish

Ils ont l'air contents de ton article en tout cas, Mr Boulon.

M'ayant fait particulièrement rire:




> Fuck... it was my most incredible reading in this month.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> En plus Angelina et Cacao vont pas arrêter de se foutre de ma gueule.


Ah mais carrémment pas, je compatis à ta douleur.





Un baobab dans le c.., ça doit faire mal.

----------


## Threanor

> Tiens sinon, pour le nouveau mag, je suis un poil déçu par le test de Mount & Blade, pour moi c'est le jeu du mois, tellement que c'est addictif.


Et moi je suis déçu par les lecteurs qui sentent obligés de dire qu'ils sont déçus parce qu'on n'a pas le même avis qu'eux. (et je préfère comprendre les gens qui comprennent que je ne les comprends pas)

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

J'ai apprécié la chanson de Candy, trop souvent oubliée dans les revues sérieuses.

Bien le petit carnet sur x3 terran conflict, ca donne envie après le test.
Putain on est bientot vendredi et j'ai bien peur de craquer sur ce jeu.

----------


## znokiss

> http://www.nma-fallout.com/
> 
> Oulah ils ont été un peu loin: ils ont traduit tout l'article .





> Boah ils sont anglais en même temps...


MrBumble est un canard, je signale juste au passage. C'est lui le coupable.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Personnellement ça me choque pas, les mecs de NMA vont pas acheter Canard PC et la plupart des français qui vont tomber dessus vont rien piger.

Je suis même plutôt admiratif de la trad.

----------


## Ghadzoeux

> Je suis même plutôt admiratif de la trad.


Clair c'est pas de la traduction googlienne ça! Pour traduire ce genre de texte c'est même plutot balèze, d'autant que les anglophones ne sont pas toujours réputés pour leur excellence en langues étrangères.

----------


## Geminys

Ho joie, Ho bonne humeur, j'ai enfin trouvé le n179 a gare de l'Est.  ::lol:: 

Zyva!! Je n’ai jamais vu une pile de cpc aussi impressionnante, ils en avaient plus d'une vingtaine (au moins) en rayon. ::mellow::

----------


## jpjmarti

> Ils ont l'air contents de ton article en tout cas, Mr Boulon.
> 
> M'ayant fait particulièrement rire:


J'en rajoute, mais c'est vrai que j'ai trouvé l'article sur fallout particulièrement bien écrit. Il m'a fait penser à l'autre merveille consacrée à l'art et aux jeux vidéo. On finit par lire Monsieur Boulon d'abord pour le plaisir littéraire.

----------


## ERISS

> On finit par lire Monsieur Boulon d'abord pour le plaisir littéraire.


Tu es difficile. Moi ça fait longtemps que c'est le cas  ::):

----------


## Dark Fread

Bon alors voilà, j'avoue, j'ai bien dû me fendre la gueule pendant un quarte d'heure sur la preview de Fable 2 au moment où on parle de ce qu'il manquait au premier pour être l'oeuvre d'art totale que... 
Ceci étant dit, j'arracherais bien un à un les poils de nez et du reste d'un certain O.B. pour avoir définitivement fait voler en éclat mes derniers espoirs en Fallout 3. D'un autre côté, je vais à nouveau pouvoir cracher sur ce dernier et Bethesda sans aucun scrupule. 
Sinon, le dossier surl'anonymat était très intéressant et bien foutu, quoique peut-être un peu lourd mais après tout, c'est notre système législatif qui a commencé ::rolleyes:: 

Mais merde quoi, Fallout 3... Je suis en deuil. L'envie me prend de pondre un gros topic bien pessimiste sur l'avenir de notre loisir numérique, d'ailleurs ça va sans doute venir mais il me faut encore quelques coups de poings dans les dents pour que je trouve la hargne nécessaire (au hasard, je pense que deux jours après la sortie de F3, ça devrait aller)

----------


## Goji

Oui enfin vive le melting-pot de crayon de la rédaction quand même, si tout le mag était écrit par Boulon (dont j'apprécie la prose sans déc') ça finirait par être chiant je pense. Passer d'un Gringo à un Fishbone, d'un Casque à un Boulon, c'est ce qui fait le bonheur des petits et des grands lecteurs de CPC.
Ah, et vive les dérives aussi, au cul les tests sérieux, y'a d'autres mags pour ça !
La valeur ajoutée de notre canard est justement cette folle habitude de broder sur n'importe quoi, raconter sa vie, une anecdote, je ne comprends pas ceux qui dénoncent cela et veulent de la pige conne et mécanique.

----------


## Logan

> Ah, et vive les dérives aussi, au cul les tests sérieux, y'a d'autres mags pour ça !
> La valeur ajoutée de notre canard est justement cette folle habitude de broder sur n'importe quoi, raconter sa vie, une anecdote, je ne comprends pas ceux qui dénoncent cela et veulent de la pige conne et mécanique.


C'est ce que j'ai lu de plus intelligent et vrai depuis fort longtemps. Je plussoie fortement.

Merci.

----------


## TheToune

> Oui enfin vive le melting-pot de crayon de la rédaction quand même, si tout le mag était écrit par Boulon (dont j'apprécie la prose sans déc') ça finirait par être chiant je pense. Passer d'un Gringo à un Fishbone, d'un Casque à un Boulon, c'est ce qui fait le bonheur des petits et des grands lecteurs de CPC.
> Ah, et vive les dérives aussi, au cul les tests sérieux, y'a d'autres mags pour ça !
> La valeur ajoutée de notre canard est justement cette folle habitude de broder sur n'importe quoi, raconter sa vie, une anecdote, je ne comprends pas ceux qui dénoncent cela et veulent de la pige conne et mécanique.


Farpaitement ...

Si on regarde bien d'ailleurs les tests de cpc ont ceci de spécifiques qu'il s'appuie en général sur la preview et qu'ils tiennent compte des éléments déja présenté précédement ...
Pas besoin de reparler dans le test de ce que tout le monde sait déja.

Je trouve cela bien plus agréable à lire ... Relire 50000 mille fois le même paragraphe d'explication(du gameplay, d'un element du scenar ou d'un choix de design) dans les annonces du jeu , dans la preview et dans le test ça me gonfle ...

----------


## Siona

Il est déjà arrivé dans me petite boite, rapide !

J'ai encore rien lu sauf le papier de M. Chat qui a tout de suite retenu mon attention (fan de la première d'heure de Ash), y a d'autres comics très très bien de lui, mais je suppose que c'était surtout parceque popbot est sorti par chez nous, y a du Spawn et MGS aussi par chez nous de lui, mais faut déjà à la base aimer ceux ci.

----------


## Bicarbosteph

> Serait-il possible que le modèle "L" bénéficie d'une extension de soute d'un nouveau genre ?


J'espère que non et que c'était un bug. Déjà que c'est cher un transporteur, si en plus il faut choisir par type de marchandise, ouch !
Et puis c'est pas trop cohérent je trouve : c'est comme si il y avait des semi-remorque qui ne peuvent pas transporter des objets plus grand qu'un stylo !

----------


## Ghadzoeux

Bon... toujours pas reçu... (je sais, post pas utile tout ça)

----------


## Therapy2crew

Encore bravo à GMB pour son article sur L'anonymat, l'usupation d'identité et la cryptographie/logie mais sans dec', les photos qui illustrent le dossier m'ont fait bien marrer ... ::P: 
On dirait des visuels des années 90 avec des spirales en binaire (à la matrix), c'est kitsch à mort !  :^_^:  Mais sinon, GMB est vraiment un putain de rédacteur, c'est limpide, on perd jamais le fil, et surtout il est véritablemnt dans l'esprit de CPC.
Grand_Maître_B, la recrue de l'année by CPC.  :;):

----------


## Ragondin

Je m'insurge sur une News hardware ou l'on dit que dans un Apple, il y aurait eut un Ragondin à cause de l'odeur.

Et bah non, nous avons certaines valeurs dont celle de ne pas se s'approcher/toucher/se cacher dans un Mac.

Honteux !!!  ::P: 

Sinon le reste c'est cool.  ::wub::

----------


## Rashtek_Frites

Le test de Mount&Blade ne m'a pas déçu, mais trois détails m'ont chiffonné. L'article dit :
- que le jeu est sorti en boîte : oui, mais pas en France, où il sortira en 2009 ;
- que le joueur commence en étant affilié à une des factions : loupé, au départ on est sans attaches, c'est en jouant qu'on peut choisir de rallier un des royaumes ;
- que les joueurs qui ont choisi un personnage noble peuvent personnaliser leur bannière : si personnaliser c'est choisir entre deux douzaines de bannières préexistantes, d'accord, mais autrement c'est pas trop ça.

D'accord, c'est des broutilles, et du reste l'article fait la part des choses entre le module de combat assez réussi et le reste, plutôt minimal, mais quand même, ça m'a fait tiquer.

----------


## Kamikaze

Putain ça ce confirme depuis le 178, Canard PC revit vraiment, ça faisait longtemps que j'avais pas ris niaisement en lisant le magajine, Omar Boulon est au top (il rattrape un oral décevant), ackboo est toujours aussi excellent, enfin bref ; c'est bon.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Je plussoie pour les dossiers: GMB et Elfedac font du très bon travail, instructif sans être (trop) chiant, bien écrit, parsemé d'humour...Bref ça arrache bien, va falloir commencer à les payer là.

----------


## ClaizeCharal

Pff encore introuvable après la sortie dans les bureaux de presse d'Ajaccio et ses environs et cela pour la Nième fois consécutive. Jvais finir par devoir m'abonner; quoiqu'avec La Poste, c'est pas gagné non plus  ::):

----------


## greenflo

Je viens de mettre la main dessus, et on peut au moins dire une chose, si Fallout 3 est pourri, il nous aura tout de même donné l'une des plus belle couverture de l'histoire du canard. Félicitations à son auteur.

----------


## Toxic

Je viens enfin de lire l'article sur F3, et alors bon, je chipote je chipote, mais ça doit être super difficile de démolir une mâchoire à coups de santon, non ?

----------


## kilfou

> Je viens de mettre la main dessus, et on peut au moins dire une chose, si Fallout 3 est pourri, il nous aura tout de même donné *l'une des plus belle couverture de l'histoire du canard. Félicitations à son auteur*.


Je plussoie et ajoute que ce n'est donc probablement pas Emile Zoulou.
J'aimerais penser que c'est le grand ackboo le créateur de cette beauté.
 ::ninja::  et  :B):

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Punaise ce que j'ai ri ! Ma femme se demander pourquoi je riais comme un con alors que j'étais aux toilettes... Dés que je lui ai dit que j'avais le canard, elle a compris.

----------


## M.Rick75

> Je plussoie et ajoute que ce n'est donc probablement pas Emile Zoulou.
> J'aimerais penser que c'est le grand ackboo le créateur de cette beauté.
>  et


Ackboo a probablement de multiples incarnations (comme ses ongles?) en ce bas monde mais dis par Boulon dans un post précédent (je crois) la couv ce serait Monsieur Chatte... oups.... chat.

----------


## Threanor

> Le test de Mount&Blade ne m'a pas déçu, mais trois détails m'ont chiffonné. L'article dit :
> - que le jeu est sorti en boîte : oui, mais pas en France, où il sortira en 2009 ;
> - que le joueur commence en étant affilié à une des factions : loupé, au départ on est sans attaches, c'est en jouant qu'on peut choisir de rallier un des royaumes ;
> - que les joueurs qui ont choisi un personnage noble peuvent personnaliser leur bannière : si personnaliser c'est choisir entre deux douzaines de bannières préexistantes, d'accord, mais autrement c'est pas trop ça.


-Oui il est dispo en version boite américaine sur le net mais je la citais juste comme ça en intro, j'ai testé la version 1.003 téléchargeable sur le site des développeurs.
- Je me suis mal exprimé effectivement (deux pages c'est trop juste pour tout détailler, j'ai voulu aller trop vite). En fait le joueur commence dans la région géographique d'une des factions mais peut rallier n'importe laquelle.
- Là pour le coup, on peut vraiment personnaliser sa bannière mais ce n'est pas une option explicite. Soit on bidouille soi même les fichiers dds (explications par Ash_Crow ici) soit on passe par un mini mod Change banner (je n'ai pas testé).

----------


## ERISS

> , j'ai voulu aller trop vite.
>  Soit on bidouille soi même  soit on passe par un mod (je n'ai pas testé).


Ouai t'as baclé le test, voire l'article aussi, quoi... Gaffe Thréa tu joues ta réput'..  ::mellow:: 
 Fait nous oublier ça avec tes prochains articles, une faiblesse ça peut arriver. Ouai je sais je fait chier  ::):

----------


## El Gringo

Foutaises !

----------


## Ouaflechien

Dans le cadre "j'ai trouvé une coquille (faute?) dans un article est je me fous de l'auteur" je pause la question suivante, INGAR Bergman? C'est un nouveau dans la famille?

Non franchement écorcher ainsi le nom d'un des génie du cinéma ça ne se fait pas Mr Maître B!

C'est pas tout ça mais il est temps que j'ailles bosser.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Dans le cadre "j'ai trouvé une coquille (faute?) dans un article est je me fous de l'auteur" je pause la question suivante, INGAR Bergman? C'est un nouveau dans la famille?
> 
> Non franchement écorcher ainsi le nom d'un des génie du cinéma ça ne se fait pas Mr Maître B!
> 
> C'est pas tout ça mais il est temps que j'ailles bosser.


_
errare humanum est perseverare diabolicum_

mais je parlais bien d'ingar bergman  ::):

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> - Là pour le coup, on peut vraiment personnaliser sa bannière mais ce n'est pas une option explicite. [...]soit on passe par un mini mod Change banner (*je n'ai pas testé*).


Ça se voit.  ::P: 
Le tweak change banners ne permet pas de personnaliser sa bannière, mais permet d'en rechanger quand on veut, parmi celles qui existent déjà, avec la conséquence et le défaut que, si l'on choisit une bannière déjà prise par un lord, ce dernier ce retrouve avec les armes à damier rouge et blanc. Ce qui fait que si on est très indécis et qu'on arrête pas de changer, ben on se retrouve avec un univers remplis de mecs ayant cloué des serviettes de table sur leurs boucliers et aux hampes de leurs drapeaux...
Sinon, je trouve le test juste: M&B est un petit jeu fort sympathique, avec certains aspects révolutionnaires, mais sous un aspect aride et potentiellement rebutant... On adore ou on passe son chemin, 7 ça me parait un bon compromis.
Sinon, merci d'avoir comparé ce jeu à Pirate ou a Freespace, et non pas à Oblivion comme je l'ai vu faire par un de vos "confrères" sur le net...

----------


## Ghadzoeux

Hmmm vendredi 17/10 et toujours rien dans la boite à lettres (enfin si plein de courrier mais CPC), joie, bonheur.

----------


## Saumon

Pour ma part, j'ai bien reçu mon CPC aujourd'hui.

Pile à l'heure pour m'accompagner en ce début de partie de X3  \o/

----------


## TheToune

Sinon je suis d'accord avec l'ambiance général qui consiste a dire que le journal est très bon depuis plusieurs semaines.

Ces histoires de dossiers divers et variés donnent un très bon équilibre au magazines entre une base qui reste un magazine de test/news sur le jv et des dossiers, qui s'ils élargissent le sujet, restent en plein dedans.
En plus le tout est presque toujours très agréable a lire même quand on ne s'intéresse que vaguement au sujet.

J'espère juste que vous avez suffisamment d'idées pour continuer sur cette voie le plus longtemps possible.

Si je n'étais pas hétérosexuel je déclarerait mon amour à chacun d'entre vous ...

----------


## kilfou

Par contre, je trouve que Couly a une petite baisse de forme...
J'ai pas trop ri depuis sa BD avec la rebellion des Olivier et Threanor au Canada.
Mais c'est peut être moi.

----------


## Therapy2crew

Arrête ça déchire du GMB remasterisé par Couly !

----------


## Carpette@LLN

Pour ma part, même si je n'étais pas hétérosexuel, je m'abstiendrais de déclarer mon amour à Omar Boulon.

C'est que je tiens à ma mâchoire, moi...


P.S. : A mon trou d'balle aussi, d'ailleurs.

----------


## TheToune

> Pour ma part, même si je n'étais pas hétérosexuel, je m'abstiendrais de déclarer mon amour à Omar Boulon.
> 
> C'est que je tiens à ma mâchoire, moi...
> 
> 
> P.S. : A mon trou d'balle aussi, d'ailleurs.


N'importe quoi ! Je suis sur que Boulon est une véritable crème et qu'il adore les fleurs.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> N'importe quoi ! Je suis sur que Boulon est une véritable crème et qu'il adore les fleurs.


Mais est ce que les fleurs aiment Boulon ?

----------


## Carpette@LLN

Oui, du moins celles-ci :

----------


## TEMP

La p'tite news en page 8 colonne 1 m'a bien fait rire. Alors comme j'ai rien à faire de cet après-midi, j'ai posé dans google le nom du mec mentionné pour découvrir que - oui d'accord, son site web est tout caca et aussi que le gars semble passer pour un artiste.
_Semble_ parceque c'est wiki qui le dit, parceque je le connais pas et parceque son site web est vraiment merdique. Mais l'art ne connaît pas les frontières du bon goût, paraît-il.

Alors donc, newnews rigolote et puis je regarde la signature apposée sur le document en photo et bon.. N.*F* parceque ceux sont les initiales du mec... hmm ok. En même temps, si ce type écrit ses F comme je fais mes *S* (ou comme Mathilde fait ses M si on incline le mag de 90° sur la droite mais je m'égare), il n'y a rien à expliquer non plus mais on se rapprocherait alors d'une grosse pantalonade (d'artiste en plus  ::P: ).
En plus, N.S ça cadre très bien avec le titre de la news elle-même.

Sinon, numéro de bonne facture comme diraient les habitués...

----------


## Ouaflechien

> _
> errare humanum est perseverare diabolicum_
> 
> mais je parlais bien d'ingar bergman


Ah ben oui, désolé alors. Mea Culpa... Je vais de se pas me cueillir des orties et enfiler mon caleçon en papier de verre pour me faire pardonner.

----------


## Monsieur Chat

> Il est déjà arrivé dans me petite boite, rapide !
> 
> J'ai encore rien lu sauf le papier de M. Chat qui a tout de suite retenu mon attention (fan de la première d'heure de Ash), y a d'autres comics très très bien de lui, mais je suppose que c'était surtout parceque popbot est sorti par chez nous, y a du Spawn et MGS aussi par chez nous de lui, mais faut déjà à la base aimer ceux ci.


Oui je confirme, j'ai connu Ashley wood avec le comics Hellspawn il y a plusieurs années, et Popbot est loin d'être sa seule oeuvre. Sinon en import, il y a de très bons artbooks.

----------


## Jolaventur

Je constate que Gringo n'a toujours pas vu la lumière du sorceleur.

----------


## carbish

Enfin trouvé dans le Nord, avec le sourire d'une jolie buraliste en prime (à qui je dois un centime d'ailleurs, on notera la technique).

Très belle couv. en effet même si l'encre a bien bavé sur la mienne.
Ayant aussi lu jusqu'aux papiers culture, durant un cours passionnant de philosophie de l'art, j'étais plus que content de voir Popbot dedans.

Vu que je vois que tu as bon goût Monsieur Chat, connais-tu Mr Templesmisth ?

----------


## Monsieur Chat

Très peu. J'ai été faire un tour sur son site http://www.templesmith.com effectivement c'est du très bon niveau. J'aime bien ce qu'il a fait pour wormwood.  ::rolleyes:: 
(Désolé pour cette légère digression)

----------


## Threanor

> Très peu. J'ai été faire un tour sur son site http://www.templesmith.com effectivement c'est du très bon niveau. J'aime bien ce qu'il a fait pour wormwood. 
> (Désolé pour cette légère digression)


Han la honte, il connait pas Ben Templesmith. D'ailleurs c'est marrant, j'écrivais justement son nom dans la nuit pour le test de... Dead Space. Il est surtout connu pour 30 jours de nuit je crois (et Fell avec Monsieur Warren Ellis au scénario).

----------


## NitroG42

> Et moi je suis déçu par les lecteurs qui sentent obligés de dire qu'ils sont déçus parce qu'on n'a pas le même avis qu'eux. (et je préfère comprendre les gens qui comprennent que je ne les comprends pas)


J'ai pas dis que c'était mauvais, j'ai dit que j'étais déçu.
D'ailleurs, je te parle même plus d'abord.

Si, une question quand même thréthré, globalement, le jeu t'as attiré, genre tu pourrais y rejouer chez toi de temps en temps, ou non ?
Par ce que de ce que j'ai lu, j'avais l'impression que tu l'avais trouvé sympa, mais que t'avais pas trop accroché quoi.

----------


## carbish

> Han la honte, il connait pas Ben Templesmith. D'ailleurs c'est marrant, j'écrivais justement son nom dans la nuit pour le test de... Dead Space. Il est surtout connu pour 30 jours de nuit je crois (et Fell avec Monsieur Warren Ellis au scénario).


Pour le comics 30 Days of Night (et ses spin-offs) avant tout, qui a ensuite été adapté au cinéma avec un scénario écrit par Steve Niles (mon deuxième chouchou, au scénario du comics 30 days of Night), Stuart Beattie et Brian Nelson. 

Il est tout à fait vrai que Templesmith a fait des animated comics pour Dead Space, le N°6 reste à paraître sur le PSN. Ce n'est pas un hommage réel à son talent, mais ça reste intéressant (quatre épisodes censurés, damn!).

Je vous invite d'urgence à lire 30 Days of night dispo depuis l'année dernière en France (si vous êtes allergiques à la VO exceptionelle) et l'injustement titré "30 Days of night 2" Dark Days, mais aussi Criminal Macabre toujours dessiné et scénarisé par les deux compères. 
Bon j'insiste en conseillant de regarder du côté de leurs œuvres dissociées comme les aventures de Cal McDonald et consorts? Allez soyons fous.

Templesmith et Niles, les mecs qui m'ont fait claquer plus de 120$ en comics de par la qualité et la quantité de leur production (j'avais du retard aussi, normal) en un été.

----------


## Largeman

Bon eh bien toujours pas reçu ce n°179, pourtant je l'ai rapidement d'habitude.

Ou est-ce qu'on résilie son abonnement ?

----------


## Snowman

Désolé de m'incruster comme ça mais c'est juste pour féliciter l'équipe de cet excellent numéro.
Ça fait toujours plaisir de le dégainer dans le métro quand les autres passagers lisent des journaux merdiques comme Metro ou Lille Plus  :B): 

Par contre les mots croisés m'ont l'air un poil plus difficile qu'avant.

----------


## carbish

> Désolé de m'incruster comme ça mais c'est juste pour féliciter l'équipe de cet excellent numéro.
> Ça fait toujours plaisir de le dégainer dans le métro quand les autres passagers lisent des journaux merdiques comme Metro ou Lille Plus 
> 
> Par contre les mots croisés m'ont l'air un poil plus difficile qu'avant.


Un collègue! 

Je ne peux qu'appuyer ce point de vue.

Par contre les mots croisés j'suis encore bloqué à ceux de la semaine dernière, merci le lien youtube que j'ai eu la flemme de consulter.

----------


## Snowman

5-9 riprizent  ::ninja:: 

Ceux de la semaine dernière quand j'ai commencé c'était "'tin trop fastoche, j'ai trouvé les 4 mots sur les bords en 30 secondes" et arrivé au milieu "bin merde je sèche  ::mellow:: ".

----------


## O.Boulon

C'est chelou tout ce pataquès autour de 30 days of Night. D'un point de vue scénaristique, c'est vraiment quelconque : les vampires arrivent, on se cache, on ne peut plus rien faire, je me contamine en vampire alors que personne ne peut se maîtriser et je me maîtrise pour tuer le super méchant que les super vampires n'arrivaient pas à tuer.

Le concept est sympa, mais le reste, c'est quelconque.

Templesmith, je préfère quand même grave Criminal Macabre.

----------


## carbish

> C'est chelou tout ce pataquès autour de 30 days of Night. D'un point de vue scénaristique, c'est vraiment quelconque : les vampires arrivent, on se cache, on ne peut plus rien faire, je me contamine en vampire alors que personne ne peut se maîtriser et je me maîtrise pour tuer le super méchant que les super vampires n'arrivaient pas à tuer.
> 
> Le concept est sympa, mais le reste, c'est quelconque.
> 
> Templesmith, je préfère quand même grave Criminal Macabre.


Le scénar de 30 Days en lui même n'est clairement pas à prendre à part. 
Tu l'as très bien résumé. J'avais envie de parler de l'accentuation sur les rapports entre les hommes, ainsi que les différents degrés de sacrifice que chacun est prêt à commettre. 
Mais ça fait beaucoup trop longtemps que j'ai lu la BD pour argumenter correctement.

Cependant, ce qui fait que 30 Days of Night reste pour moi une oeuvre intéressante, c'est justement le mélange du style graphique de Templesmith et de l'écriture de Niles. 
Ça fait trèèès longtemps que je n'ai pas acheté de comics et faudrait que je m'y remette pour voir.

Les histoire de Cal McDonald sont géniales. Criminal Macabre en est un très bon exemple. C'est d'ailleurs avec le HC de Criminal que j'ai découvert les deux compères, par hasard au Virgin de la Défense. Comme quoi fouiller ça peut être bon.
Sinon Last Train to Deadsville est pas mal aussi dans le genre, toujours par Niles mais avec Kelley Jones au crayon.

J'ai d'ailleurs hâte de me procurer les Dead Space en comics pour voir ce que ça donne.

----

Bon, je viens d'aller voir sur TFAW les derniers trucs qu'ils ont fait, y a 10 milliards de spin-offs en plus, aussi bien pour Criminal Macabre que pour 30 days. Ca craint pour le compte. Étudiant ça paye pas assez.

----------


## Snowman

Perso la BD j'ai été très déçu : le dessin comme le scénario n'apportent rien d'original, il n'y a aucune viscéralité...

Quant au film par contre c'est une catastrophe : chiant à mourir, éclairé n'importe comment (la nuit n'a jamais été aussi claire !), personnages creux et limite antipathique et puis les vampires philosophes à 2 balles merci  :<_<: 
Dire que certains l'ont comparé à _The Thing_  ::mellow:: 
Plutôt revoir _Vampires_ de Carpenter.

Et pour une bonne BD avec des vampires mieux vaut regarder du côté de Mike Mignola (hé ouais  ::ninja::  ) et son "adaptation" du _Dracula_ de Coppola.

----------


## John Kay

> Templesmith, je préfère quand même grave Criminal Macabre.


 ::wub::  Son meilleur. Sans hésitation.

----------


## Anaal Nathrakh

Toujours rien dans la boîte... j'dois m'inquiéter là?

----------


## Ghadzoeux

Toujours rien non plus, dans le doute je l'ai acheté, ça me gavait.

----------


## Largeman

Mouais, ben rien non plus.

----------


## Eld

rien reçu non plus :s

----------


## Say hello

AHAH!


Je l'ai déjà lu 3 fois depuis mercredi.  ::P:

----------


## Igloo

Une nouvelle fois la risée des renégats... mais je ne suis pas encore allé mater la boite, sait-on jamais  :<_<:

----------


## Casque Noir

> Mouais, ben rien non plus.


Ecrivez à abonnement @ canardpc pour recevoir un autre numéro. Là, c'est clairement la poste qui merde. Les premiers l'ont reçu mardi et les retardataires jeudi.

----------


## Say hello

Voir peut être que certains le recevrons dans une 10aine de jours avec en plus dans l'emballage un petit mot de remerciement de la part d'un trieur postal...

----------


## Sikamiko

Super numéro avec une belle couverture, et en plus El gringo parle de stupeflip dedans!

----------


## zoarc

Pas encore reçu le mien mais comme le Finistère est à feu et à sang...

----------


## Largeman

> Ecrivez à abonnement @ canardpc pour recevoir un autre numéro. Là, c'est clairement la poste qui merde. Les premiers l'ont reçu mardi et les retardataires jeudi.


J'attends lundi on sait jamais; et si j'ai rien j'écrirais, merci.

----------


## Anaal Nathrakh

> Ecrivez à abonnement @ canardpc pour recevoir un autre numéro. Là, c'est clairement la poste qui merde. Les premiers l'ont reçu mardi et les retardataires jeudi.


C'est fait, avec le .com qui va bien à la fin  ::P:

----------


## Manu

Ah tiens, je suis surpris de voir que je suis pas le seul à toujours l'attendre dans ma boite au lettres. 
Je pensais que les centres de tri de Marseille étaient parmi les pires, mais la concurrence dans la médiocrité a l'air d'être rude. 
Je vais faire comme largeman tiens, parce que je crois que les facteurs sont surtout intérimaires sur ma tournée ces temps-ci, donc si ça se trouve c'est juste un bête retard de courrier. 

Je vais quand même griller un cierge au cas où, des fois qu'ils aient refat le coup de l'huveaune.  ::ninja::

----------


## joeloutre

Bonjour, toujours rien reçu non plus.
J'attends lundi avant d'envoyer un mail (mais le syndrome de manque me guette là ...)

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> Son meilleur. Sans hésitation.


Il est loin d'avoir tout dessiné dans cette série... Il a même dessiné que la première série.

----------


## Igloo

Bon bah rien non plus, je vais faire comme la plupart de mes camarades et attendre lundi avant de contacter le service d'abo... 

Spoiler Alert! 


et de brûler la poste

.

----------


## mrFish

Que dalle aussi dans ma boite aussi  ::(:  
J'attend aussi Lundi pour voir...
Me suis demandez si c'était à cause de mon abonnement mais non il finit au numéro 180.

Bref y'a encore eu un mic mac bizarre !


(Je crois qu'il vient en rampant depuis Nation mon exemplaire... il aurait pu prendre le RER A quoi !)

----------


## spongebong

Spoiler Alert! 


Beyrouth et le chien de pink floyd 

....putain mon petit moment de bonheur dans le dernier métro taleure .

----------


## John Kay

> Il est loin d'avoir tout dessiné dans cette série... Il a même dessiné que la première série.


J'a pas tout compris.  ::): 
 Mais je m'auto fixed : son meilleur _album_, sans hésitation.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Templesmith a dessiné que le premier volume de Criminal Macabre. Y en a 5 autres, sans compter les one-shots.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Oui je confirme, j'ai connu Ashley wood avec le comics Hellspawn il y a plusieurs années, et Popbot est loin d'être sa seule oeuvre. Sinon en import, il y a de très bons artbooks.


Ashley Wood, c'est pas le mec qui avait massacré _Ghost Rider 2099_ en le faisant passer de ça



à ça :


 ::blink:: 

Rien que voir son nom sur la couv d'un comic m'a toujours dissuadé de l'ouvrir, depuis... Il a appris à dessiner entretemps ?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Bon, mon fils a arraché la couverture de mon cpc (il devait la trouver sympa puisqu'il l'a emmené dans sa chambre)... Merci de me renvoyer un numéro 179 en bon état au titre de la garantie décennale.  ::):

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

J'ai bien aimé la blague comme quoi Lost était une bonne série.

----------


## Nono

Moi j'ai bien aimé l'allusion à Michel Sardouille (mon héros).

----------


## Bus

J'ai (notamment) ri au titre de la news "Da! fit Duke".
C'est vraiment trop con :^_^: . J'adore les jeux de mots navrants comme ça

----------


## Tilt

Voilà j'ai fini de le lire.
Bravo il est très bien ce magasine.
Presque aussi bien que PlayBoy ou NewLook.

----------


## spongebong

> Presque aussi bien que PlayBoy ou NewLook.


Meilleur que Tilt.

----------


## Monsieur Chat

> Ashley Wood, c'est pas le mec qui avait massacré _Ghost Rider 2099_ en le faisant passer de ça
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/70f7...f-f7069a260dbd
> 
> à ça :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/8450...84eb60f432.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview/a225...0e2588609f.jpg
> 
> 
> Rien que voir son nom sur la couv d'un comic m'a toujours dissuadé de l'ouvrir, depuis... Il a appris à dessiner entretemps ?



Hmmm c'est possible qu'il ait réalisé uniquement certains visuels comme les couv' : 



(avec encrage)



... ou alors il avait vraiment plus de sous en fin de mois pour manger.
En tout cas, c'est très loin d'être ses meilleurs travaux.


Un contre exemple, où c'est sûr, il a fait la couv, et l'intérieur, avec le trait et l'encrage qui le caractérise :



(D'ailleurs à partir du tome 6, le dessin passe à Ben Templesmith, et je suis beaucoup moins fan)

C'est assez classique de mettre un bon dessinateur au travail sur la couv, mais quand tu ouvres la BD, tu pleures...

----------


## Largeman

Toujours pas reçu, le mail est donc parti. On peut espérer le recevoir rapidement ?

----------


## senor bigote

> C'est assez classique de mettre un bon dessinateur au travail sur la couv, mais quand tu ouvres la BD, tu pleures...


Il faut aussi savoir qu´un dessinateur est payé plus cher pour une couverture que pour une planche qui est pourtant un travail plus fastidueux, ce qui explique que de grands maitres ne font plus que de l´illustration, comme Bolland.  Prouuuut *

* ce dernier mot est une manière de terminer plus legerement un sujet un peu trop serieux pour ce forum

http://gillesveber.unblog.fr/

----------


## Nonok

Y en a au moins une qui a cité un livre de l'auteur des fourmis. Quatre ans que j'attendais ça.

 :;):  Sonia a de bons goûts. Elle est jeune ? Elle habite dans le coin ?


Sinon, à propos du magajine, j'aime pas X3 et j'aime pas Fallout donc j'ai pu me torcher de 10 pages, mais bon, c'est pas un magazine plein de pub de merde alors je pardonne.

Sauf si un jour vous mettez des putains de pub pour des t-shirts geek merdoyants ou des déos axe.

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

> Y en a au moins une qui a cité un livre de l'auteur des fourmis. Quatre ans que j'attendais ça.
> 
>  Sonia a de bons goûts. Elle est jeune ? Elle habite dans le coin ?
> 
> 
> Sinon, à propos du magajine, j'aime pas X3 et j'aime pas Fallout donc j'ai pu me torcher de 10 pages, mais bon, c'est pas un magazine plein de pub de merde alors je pardonne.
> 
> Sauf si un jour vous mettez des putains de pub pour des t-shirts geek merdoyants ou des déos axe.


Oeuf, jambon, fromage. Il vient de nous faire la totale.

----------


## El_Zoido

Juste un message pour Boulon, rococo et art deco c'est pas la meme chose  ::ninja::  . Sinon je viens de le finir, c'etait bien.

Edit: Pas de ban svp  ::siffle::

----------


## Grimar

Numéro 179 pas reçu, mail envoyé au service abonnement (franchement ça devient chiant là, même si ce n'est pas de votre faute je présume)......

----------


## O.Boulon

> Juste un message pour Boulon, rococo et art deco c'est pas la meme chose  . Sinon je viens de le finir, c'etait bien.
> 
> Edit: Pas de ban svp


C'est à propos de quoi ?

----------


## Guest

La preview d'Arcanum 2.

----------


## El_Zoido

La preview Fallout 3, tu dis "Fallout 1 et 2 réussissaient formidablement a peindre cet univers dans tout son exces rococo"

----------


## O.Boulon

Okay ?
Et l'art déco il a quoi à voir là dedans ?
Rococo-baroque... Ca a rien à voir avec Art déco...

----------


## El_Zoido

Heuuuu juste que pour moi, Fallout c'est Art Deco. Je veux pas de problèmes Mr Boulon, pas de ban s'il vous plait.  ::'(:

----------


## O.Boulon

T'as pas l'impression d'être redondant avec ta vanne pourrie ?

Y a de l'art déco dans l'architecture de la centrale de Gecko ou de certaines villes ok, mais là c'était plutôt métaphorique pour évoquer le foisonnant, l'excès,  le mélange entre des trucs qui s'opposent.

----------


## El_Zoido

Okay on s'etait mal compris alors...

----------


## Angelina

Tu t'es mal compris tout seul.  :;):

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan, mais c'est vrai que j'aurais dû faire le distingo.

----------


## unpierrot

Toujours pas reçu le numéro 179, j'ai envoyé un mail.
Font chier ces facteurs...  ::(: 

edit : non, ces postiers... élargissons notre haine morbleu...  ::(:

----------


## joeloutre

> Toujours pas reçu le numéro 179, j'ai envoyé un mail.
> Font chier ces facteurs... 
> 
> edit : non, ces postiers... élargissons notre haine morbleu...


Grrr rien reçu non plus

Je propose une expédition punitive avec des planches à clous et du contenu colique.

----------


## Nonok

> Grrr rien reçu non plus
> 
> Je propose une expédition punitive avec des planches à clous et du contenu colique.


 ::rolleyes::  putain, j'hesite à m'abonner à cause de vous. Bande d'hérétiques.

----------


## halfy

Les deux derniers numeros sont les meilleurs exemples de ce que je cherche lorsque je lis Canard PC: l'effet contagieux...

Décrire le sac de noeud que constitue ce jeu était une gageure, par contre partager la passion et le plaisir était le bon angle pour aborder la bête; ce fut le test ==> donner envie de tenter l'aventure.
Le petit livret pour se recentrer sur les mécanismes du jeu surtout en début de partie et ne pas passer à coté est une heureuse initiative.

J'avoue m'être retrouvé devant l'interface cabalistique de X3 et les 110 pages de le doc comme une poule devant un peigne, le petit livret a été précieux dans ce gros moment de doute.
Certes 4 pages de plus n'auraient pas été de trop mais  pour une première c'est reussi.

Donc bravo pour l'angle d'attaque et merci de m'avoir donné envie de tenter l'aventure X3, enfin un  jeu pas comme les autres...

----------


## Eld

toujours rien reçu non plus, j'envoie un mail

----------


## O.Boulon

Les majuscules s'il vous plait.

----------


## Eld

Le canard pc numéro 179 s'il vous plait.

----------


## El Gringo

> Le canard pc numéro 179 s'il vous plait.


"Voilà monsieur, c'est 3€90."
Si t'es pas trop timide tu devrais t'en sortir. Et si t'es abonné faut écrire à abonnement à canard pc poingue com, sans les espaces bien sur.

----------


## Eld

C'est fait, c'est juste que je trouve ça un peu gros d'annoncer que je n'ai toujours pas reçu mon numéro et de me prendre un avertissement dans les 3 minutes qui suivent.

----------


## O.Boulon

Une loi pour tous pour les satisfaits et les mécontents...
Pas de majuscule, un averto pour absence de majuscule, meme pas un vrai retrait de points.

----------


## xarfu

Ayé chuis abonné!!! j'attends...
 :;):

----------


## O.Boulon

Exemple, il vient de s'abonner, il est ravi, mais il oublie les majuscules.
Hop 3 points.

----------


## laaaaapin

"C'est fait, c'est juste que je trouve ça un peu gros d'annoncer que je n'ai toujours pas reçu mon numéro et de me prendre un avertissement dans les 3 minutes qui suivent."

Bah désabonnes toi (ce canard est un scandale).

Sinon c'est vrai que depuis quelques numéros je trouve le mag plus intéressant à lire. Les dossiers sont dans l'ensemble intéressants et apportent clairement un plus. Ça fait aussi plaisir de voir que les Boulon (et les autres) n'hésitent pas à taper sur les grosses productions quand elles le méritent. Quand on voit l'écho que l'article sur Fallout 3 a sur les sites Youesses, on se dit que peut-être, ces coups de gueule servent à quelque chose.

Bravo à toute l'équipe (oui je fais de la lèche et alors).

_Check: C'est bon, pas de fautes et j'ai pas oublié mes majuscules._

----------


## NitroG42

> Ayé chuis abonné!!! j'attends...


Ahaha, c'était une vanne ?
Elle est excellente !

Sinon moi je l'achète en kiosque et en plus je l'ai en avance...
Si c'est pas beau la vie  :B): 
:mequiprofiteparcequecavapasdurer:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Pour ne pas que tout le monde prenne peur je tiens à préciser que je suis abonné et que je l'ai reçu dès le premier jour, malgré un handicap géographique.

C'est ça, être un winner.

 :B):

----------


## jpjmarti

A Paimpol aussi, on le reçoit dans la boîte en temps et en heure. Il y en avait d'autre part 4 exemplaires à la maison de la presse. Je les ai mis en tête de présentoir car ils avaient été honteusement caché derrière PC-HARD ou quelque chose comme ça dont je n'ai jamais osé tourner la première page vu le titre (je suis instit, j'ai une image à défendre).

----------


## Dark Fread

Pour le moment, vu que mon abonnement est tout frais, je le reçois juste un jour après la sortie en kiosque (sur Belfort). :^_^:

----------


## LaVaBo

> Les dossiers sont dans l'ensemble intéressants et apportent clairement un plus.


Grand Maitre B en particulier, très fort.

----------


## Snowman

> Grand Maitre B en particulier, très fort.


Ouaip, grâce à CPC maintenant je m'intéresse un peu au droit et je n'applique la devise "la loi c'est moi" au 1er degré 



 ::ninja::

----------


## La Mimolette

Mais pourquoi Boulon est-il aussi méchant?

----------


## Geminys

> Mais pourquoi Boulon est-il aussi méchant?


Si c'est après toi, moua je sais pourquoi.... c'est par ce qu'il préfère l'Edam ...


 ::P: h34r:

Dsl

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Mais pourquoi Boulon est-il aussi méchant?


Il faut bien un père fouettard pour tenir en laisse toute cette meute d'abrutis que nous sommes. Je suis sûr qu'en privé, il est tout gentil et qu'il adore les pitits chatons.

----------


## Pogo the Monkey

Ca arrive souvent que le mag' s'écoule aussi vite ? 

Le 179 est déjà épuisé dans la page "Anciens numéros". J'avais stoppé mon abonnement en raison d'un départ de quelques mois à l'étranger mais j'espérais pouvoir le commander en ligne. Ou alors, étant encore en vente, on ne peut pas le commander en ligne pour le moment ?

Pas de Canard PC ce mois ci  ::cry::

----------


## IrishCarBomb

File moi ton numéro je te ferai la lecture.

----------


## xarfu

> A Paimpol aussi, on le reçoit dans la boîte en temps et en heure. Il y en avait d'autre part 4 exemplaires à la maison de la presse. Je les ai mis en tête de présentoir car ils avaient été honteusement caché derrière PC-HARD ou quelque chose comme ça dont je n'ai jamais osé tourner la première page vu le titre (je suis instit, j'ai une image à défendre).


Et oui, même à Paimpol, c'est d'ailleurs là qu je l'achetais quand j'allais chez mes parents, avant que je m'abonne bien sûr...
Ha au fait : oui ce canard est un scandale et je vais me désabonner!!

Pour les majuscules j'ai une excuse : j'ai utilisé un mac pour écrire mon message.
Et pour avoir utilisé un mac, j'ai aussi une excuse : il n'est pas à moi.

----------


## Mr Ianou

C'est vrai qu'il a fondu comme neige au soleil sur Brest aussi.D'habitude, il reste toujours 2 ou 3 numéros suivant le libraire, mais la l'un des seul que j'ai réussi a trouvé est un CPC qui c'est pris un grand coup de cutter dans la diagonale (un fan mécontent sans doute ou une caissière négligée).

----------


## Threanor

> Ca arrive souvent que le mag' s'écoule aussi vite ? 
> 
> Le 179 est déjà épuisé dans la page "Anciens numéros". J'avais stoppé mon abonnement en raison d'un départ de quelques mois à l'étranger mais j'espérais pouvoir le commander en ligne. Ou alors, étant encore en vente, on ne peut pas le commander en ligne pour le moment ?
> 
> Pas de Canard PC ce mois ci


Si tu savais à quel point on est vert.
La Poste a perdu des centaines d'exemplaires que nous devons renvoyer aux abonnés à nos frais. Hors nous n'avons même pas suffisamment de stock pour honorer les commandes de VPC supplémentaires. C'est limite si on ne va pas devoir aller acheter nous même des Canard PC en kiosques. 
Youpi  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Geminys

> Si tu savais à quel point on est vert.
> * La Poste a perdu des centaines d'exemplaires que nous devons renvoyer aux abonnés à nos frais.* Hors nous n'avons même pas suffisamment de stock pour honorer les commandes de VPC supplémentaires. C'est limite si on ne va pas devoir aller acheter nous même des Canard PC en kiosques. 
> Youpi


 ::mellow::  ::mellow:: 
Mais c'est vraiment des sous développé du rachi a la poste!!!

Comment ils ont réussi ça?
J'espère que vous avez un recours quand meme

----------


## Threanor

> Comment ils ont réussi ça?
> J'espère que vous avez un recours quand meme


Aucune idée. On a demandé une enquête mais je crois qu'on a peu de chances de se faire rembourser.

----------


## El_Zoido

Je propose un canardthon, tous ceux qui ont fini leur numero 179 sont priés de le renvoyer au siege de cpc ::P: h34r:

----------


## xarfu

Ben ça alors, je suis dégouté, je viens de commander les 2 CPC qui me manquaient (176 et 179) en même temps que mon abo (oui, j'ai décidé de placer ça dans chacun de mes posts)
Encore une fois : J'attends...

----------


## dalgwen

Ouuuiiiiiiiinnnn je viens de recevoir le mail fatidique du service abonnement.
Ya plus de stock, et donc il n'y a plus de renvoi pour les abonnés qui comme moi ne l'ont pas reçu.

(Bien sur, pour ceux qui se posent la question, pipeman a augmenté mon abonnement d'un numéro en compensation)

Je n'ai plus qu'à faire toutes les librairies du coin, je vais déprimer sans mon canard. Et je ne supporterai pas un trou dans ma collection (surtout un trou comme ce numéro qui s'annonce très bon).

J'espère que les responsables postaux seront sévèrement châtiés.
Quel bordel ça doit être à gérer pour vous  :<_<:

----------


## Pogo the Monkey

Arf, pas de bol les gars. J'espère que vous obtiendrez réparation.

----------


## Geminys

> Aucune idée. On a demandé une enquête mais je crois qu'on a peu de chances de se faire rembourser.


Dediou, zete pas sortie de la berge!! ::|: 
Mais il devrais y avoir un système pour vous dédommagé dans cette histoire, ils vous ont perdu une valeur marchande quand même.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Aucune idée. On a demandé une enquête mais je crois qu'on a peu de chances de se faire rembourser.


 ::o: 
Wow, super le principe d'incompétents non responsables devant leurs clients.
Super, je suis furieux pour vous et énervé à votre place maintenant...  ::(: 
j'vais aller écraser des Italiens à coup de Mathilda, ça me calmera...

----------


## LaVaBo

> Dediou, zete pas sortie de la berge!!
> Mais il devrais y avoir un système pour vous dédommagé dans cette histoire, ils vous ont perdu une valeur marchande quand même.


Sauf que pas d'accusé de réception, donc impossible de prouver que les abonnés n'ont rien reçu...

----------


## Geminys

> Sauf que pas d'accusé de réception, donc impossible de prouver que les abonnés n'ont rien reçu...



Ouch! j'avais pas pensé a celle la.


 ::sad::

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Quel bordel ça doit être à gérer pour vous


Bah, Casque ne fait que ça que depuis ce matin...

----------


## carbish

J'avais lu sur un forum l'histoire d'un type qui avait retrouvé un objet créé par lui même et perdu par la poste sur Ebay. 

Le vendeur était un mec qui rachetait au mètre cube les objets perdus, enfin c'était une histoire assez abracadabrantesque.
Vrai ou pas, il se passe pas mal de choses suspectes avec cet organisme dont nous sommes pourtant très dépendants.

----------


## le faucheur

> Ouaip, grâce à CPC maintenant je m'intéresse un peu au droit et je n'applique la devise "la loi c'est moi" au 1er degré 
> 
> http://www.evolvedgames.com/images/cover-dreddA.jpg


"I'm the law !" Ma devise au travail.

----------


## Threanor

> Ouuuiiiiiiiinnnn je viens de recevoir le mail fatidique du service abonnement.
> Ya plus de stock, et donc il n'y a plus de renvoi pour les abonnés qui comme moi ne l'ont pas reçu.
> (Bien sur, pour ceux qui se posent la question, pipeman a augmenté mon abonnement d'un numéro en compensation)


Oui les abonnés malheureux auront évidemment un numéro de plus et pourrons recevoir le numéro en PDF s'ils envoient un mail à abonnement (at) [l'adresse de ce site] avec leur numéro d'abonné. Vous avez bien sûr le droit de l'acheter quand même en kiosques  ::siffle:: 
Toutes nos excuses pour cette galère indépendante de notre volonté.

----------


## le faucheur

> Aucune idée. On a demandé une enquête mais je crois qu'on a peu de chances de se faire rembourser.


Vous deviez déja envoyer des mag en doubles pour qu'un l'un deux passe le centre de tri, maintenant ca va étre des centaines !
Vous avez pas l'impression que la poste se fout un peut de votre geule ?

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> C'est vrai qu'il a fondu comme neige au soleil sur Brest aussi.D'habitude, il reste toujours 2 ou 3 numéros suivant le libraire, mais la l'un des seul que j'ai réussi a trouvé est un CPC qui c'est pris un grand coup de cutter dans la diagonale (un fan mécontent sans doute ou une caissière négligée).


A tiens le mien  aussi, scandale, remboursé!

----------


## xarfu

> A tiens le mien  aussi, scandale, remboursé!


Ca y est, j'ai reçu le mail fatal...
Question : est ce qu'il y a encore une chance de retrouver le CPC179 dans les librairies peu fréquentées ?
Je me lance dans La Grande Quête  dès demain.

----------


## Geminys

Gniark, je sens un bon biziness venir moi  ::P: .

Des que j'ai fini de lire le miens (oui je ne l'ai pô encore fini, je déguste moua!!) je vais le mettre au enchère ici... :^_^:

----------


## John Kay

Putain les boules quand même. Vous êtes des maudits de la Poste.  ::mellow::

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> C'est vrai qu'il a fondu comme neige au soleil sur Brest aussi. D'habitude, il reste toujours 2 ou 3 numéros suivant le libraire, mais là l'un des seul que j'ai réussi a trouver est un CPC qui s'est pris un grand coup de cutter dans la diagonale (un fan mécontent sans doute ou une caissière négligée).


Si c'était au Leclerc centre, c'est moi qui l'ai acheté  :<_<:

----------


## Manu

Oh putain... Et moi qui plaisantais sur les sacs de courrier jetés dans l'Huveaune...  ::|: 
Bon ben y'a plus qu'à l'arracher à quelqu'un qui le lit dans un bus à Marseille.  ::ninja::

----------


## SSkuLL

Si tous les lecteurs lésés du forum envoyaient un mail/lettre de réclamation à la Poste, ça changerait quelque chose ? 

Parce que cette fois-ci le 179 est arrivé à temps, mais souvent il est en retard voire perdu (vous me l'avez renvoyé au moins deux fois).

Si ça peut vous aider, je suis tout prêt à sacrifier un timbre sur l'autel de la Connerie Postale ...  :;):

----------


## NazguL

Pareil, toujours pas reçu de mag cette semaine.

C'est un idée ou depuis quelques semaines, c'est la merde (alors qu'avant ça marchait très bien)...

Va finir par falloir sortir des PDF quand c'est épuisé...

----------


## Therapy2crew

Dur les gars ... Sans dec' vous avez vraiment pas de chance, vous avez la sheitan' comme on dit chez nous. D'ailleurs ça s'applique autant pour les abonnés qui l'ont pas reçu que pour les gars de la rédac' ... ::mellow:: 
On est avec vous !  :<_<:

----------


## mescalin

AAaaaaaaaaaaaaah comment c'est horrible, j'ai pas un rond pour l'acheter et il est déjà épuisééééééjgrmmmmpffffchhhhkrouitch. Demain je taxe un pote et je fais le tour des burals  ::(:

----------


## Yo-gourt

Bon...et moi qui vient d'envoyer un message à abonnements pour savoir si c'était normal de ne rien recevoir au bout de 6 jours...ok...
Pffff dans le mail je dis bien est ce le fait d'avoir déménager ou la poste qui fait trop bien son travail qui cause ce retard...si j'avais su! Toujours lire le topic du numéro en cours! Arg.
Bon ben je renvoie un mail avec mon numéro d'abonné...enfin si je le retrouve. Si j'ai bien compris j'aurai une version PDF...bon ben c'est pas si mal ça fera du papier en moins à produire.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Juste pour faire râler les malchanceux retardataires, ce numéro est de toute qualité, et j'attribue à Thréanor le titre de Jedi du mois pour sa déclaration à la fin du test de Simon the Sorcerer (je paraphrase parce que j'ai laissé traîner mon canard dans la salle d'attente de mon service, ce qui devrait me valoir dans un monde meilleur un an d'abonnement gratos) : "Vous vous en foutrez de la note, si vous aimez le genre, achetez le jeu". Une philosophie qui je l'espère va se répandre !

----------


## Igloo

> Si tu savais à quel point on est vert.
> La Poste a perdu des centaines d'exemplaires que nous devons renvoyer aux abonnés à nos frais.


J'espère qu'ils arriveront...  ::mellow::

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> J'avais lu sur un forum l'histoire d'un type qui avait retrouvé un objet créé par lui même et perdu par la poste sur Ebay. 
> 
> Le vendeur était un mec qui rachetait au mètre cube les objets perdus, enfin c'était une histoire assez abracadabrantesque.
> Vrai ou pas, il se passe pas mal de choses suspectes avec cet organisme dont nous sommes pourtant très dépendants.


Rien d'illégal, chaque année revend aux enchères les colis dont l'adresse a été perdue, dont personne ne veut (_autant le destinataire que l'expéditeur_), les trucs "en trop" ou autre.
Ils doivent juste attendre une année, ou deux je sais plus, que personne ne vienne réclamer son paquet. Une fois fait, ils ont le droit de revendre ça, soit à un soldeur, soit aux enchères (_pas ebay hein, des vrais enchères_).

M'enfin, y'a effectivement des trucs chelou à la Poste. Des chauffeurs de ma boite ont bossés à une époque comme sous-traitant, et ils peuvent t'en raconter des belles (_genre des palettes de magazines expédiées par erreur à la poubelle ou à l'étranger, des mecs qui récupéraient les CD/DVD de ces mêmes magazines, et même des types qui prenaient plaisir à bousiller des colis, juste parce que c'est fun et qu'on pourra pas prouver qu'ils sont responsables..._).
D'ailleurs, c'est dingue qu'ils ne fassent pas un effort en terme qualitatif, parce qu'avec l'apparition du courrier privé, ils pourraient bien prendre cher. Surtout s'ils se traînent la réputation de perdre des centaines d'exemplaires d'un mag' ou autre.

----------


## El Gringo

> Surtout s'ils se traînent la réputation de perdre des centaines d'exemplaires d'un mag' ou autre.


Ouais c'est bizarre qu'ils aient pas peur de nous tout de même ! On les salirait pas déjà autant que possible j'en rajouterais bien une couche, tiens...

----------


## Snowman

> .
> 
> M'enfin, y'a effectivement des trucs chelou à la Poste. Des chauffeurs de ma boite ont bossés à une époque comme sous-traitant, et ils peuvent t'en raconter des belles (_genre des palettes de magazines expédiées par erreur à la poubelle ou à l'étranger, des mecs qui récupéraient les CD/DVD de ces mêmes magazines, et même des types qui prenaient plaisir à bousiller des colis, juste parce que c'est fun et qu'on pourra pas prouver qu'ils sont responsables..._).


C'est à cause de ce genre de trous du cul fini à la pisse que Mad Movies a arrêté la possibilité de s'abonner avec le DVD  :<_<: 
Après est-ce que privatiser la Poste va arranger les choses ? Je pense plutôt que ce sera, au contraire, encore pire.

----------


## El Gringo

Bon on va pas débattre là-dessus non plus, pas ici en tout cas... Et pas en ces termes non plus.

----------


## Snowman

Au temps pour moi.

Par contre je changerais pas d'avis sur ceux qui m'avait piqué le magazine ET le DVD.

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Si c'était au Leclerc centre, c'est moi qui l'ai acheté


Oui c'était au leclerc Centre il en restait 2 dont le fameux "cuterisé", évidemment j'ai pris l'autre.

Pas de bol pour toi mais avec un peu d'imagination tu peux faire la main du Pipboy sortant de la couverture en 3D.

Avec la tienne (de main).




> Juste pour faire râler les malchanceux retardataires, ce numéro est de toute qualité, et j'attribue à Thréanor le titre de Jedi du mois pour sa déclaration à la fin du test de Simon the Sorcerer (je paraphrase parce que j'ai laissé traîner mon canard dans la salle d'attente de mon service, ce qui devrait me valoir dans un monde meilleur un an d'abonnement gratos) : "Vous vous en foutrez de la note, si vous aimez le genre, achetez le jeu". Une philosophie qui je l'espère va se répandre !


C'etait sans doute rapport au débat "fausse note de spore" ou il lui taillait un short pour l'hiver mais que la note n'était pas représentative.

Alors que le test disait tout sans avoir besoin de note.

----------


## El Gringo

> j'attribue à Thréanor le titre de Jedi du mois pour sa déclaration à la fin du test de Simon the Sorcerer : "Vous vous en foutrez de la note, si vous aimez le genre, achetez le jeu". Une philosophie qui je l'espère va se répandre !


Ouais enfin il peut dire ça parce que le jeu le permet, si boulon avait dit ça pour So Blonde vous auriez moins aimé... Et pour savoir ça c'est comme toujours le test qui compte, pas la note qui ne sert à rien. M'enfin je ne dis pas ça pour retirer à Threanor quoi que ce soit, sauf le titre de jedi du mois parce qu'objectivement je l'ai bien mérité. Je lui laisse un jedi d'honneur pour l'ensemble de sa carrière et le chewing gum qu'il m'a filé cet après midi.

----------


## mescalin

En même temps, à part humilier les éditeurs et les devs, la note ça sert à rien.

c'était ma contribution _argument pour et contre_ à ce topic

----------


## elkoo

J'ai cherché un jeu de mots pendant au moins 20 secondes avec ce con de poivron dans le papier culture  :^_^:

----------


## El Gringo

> J'ai cherché un jeu de mots pendant au moins 20 secondes avec ce con de poivron dans le papier culture


Hé non, mais y'a une référence quand même (West Region's Inquisitor pour les malheureux qui ne connaitraient pas).

----------


## elkoo

Je connais pas celui là, je m'étais arreté à  j'fume pu/ j'refume à l'époque. J'écoute...

----------


## Igloo

Je viens de recevoir le numéro de rechange dans une belle enveloppe manuscrite et timbrée (j'espère que vous étiez plusieurs sur le coup...)  ::): 

Et première poilade sur la couv... "Aussi distribué par la Poste apocalyptique"  ::mellow::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ca n'a pas dû plaire aux postiers  ::P: .

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Moi je pense que Bethesda a fait une saisie à la Poste pour éviter que la Vérité ne soit répandu.
Mais on va encore dire que je suis parano...

 ::P:

----------


## La Mimolette

Ah oui, je voulais dire "Merci" à El Gringo pour avoir parlé de Stupeflip.
C'est un groupe que j'adore depuis des années et je me suis fendu d'acheter leurs deux albums tellement que je les aimes.
Donc merci de faire connaitre aux oreilles encore vierges ce magnifique groupe.
Et pour les gens qui nem's le Stup' vous pouvez trouver sur daylimotion une vidéo du Paris Dernière dans leur appart', bien fendard.

----------


## mrFish

Pas reçu T_T Mail envoyé.

----------


## Shane Fenton

Aussi mauvais cru que cuit, qui l'eut cru ? (enfin, "mauvais", c'est beaucoup dire)

En tout cas, cette preview était excellente, tout comme le reste de ce numéro. J'attends avec impatience le test dans le numéro suivant.

----------


## dalgwen

> Vous avez bien sûr le droit de l'acheter quand même en kiosques 
> Toutes nos excuses pour cette galère indépendante de notre volonté.



On est fan où on ne l'est pas !  :;): 
En plus du pdf que je vais garder en collector comme une rareté numérique, j'ai donc racheté le mien en kiosques. C'est quand même mieux de toucher du papier.
Si hypothétiquement quelqu'un lisant ce thread se posait la question, ils en ont encore quelques uns à Rennes aux Longs Champs

----------


## Therapy2crew

Y en a encore dans le sud mais c'est normal y a que moi qui les achète ...  ::cry:: 
Pis de toute façon ça intéresse personne qu'il en reste dans le sud ...  ::cry::

----------


## Manu

Si si, je viens d'en acheter un à Marseille.  ::P: 

D'ailleurs je voudrais saluer bien bas la prestation du sieur Boulon sur la preview de Fallout 3. C'est tellement bien écrit qu'on sent qu'il en a les larmes aux yeux à la fin. 
Et même pas parce que c'est mauvais (c'est dit aussi d'ailleurs), simplement à cause du désespoir à la vue du gâchis consensuel obtenu. 
Chapeau bas.

----------


## mescalin

Bon, il en restait deux chez mon buraliste préféré.

Je tenais à féliciter celui qui a trouvé *"Da !" fit Duke ...*. Bravo. Vous êtes les rois du jeu de mot dans la presse francophone, les mecs. C'est tellement beau que j'en ai eu la cornée humide.

----------


## Therapy2crew

Non le pire c'est le festival de vannes pourries dont Gringo nous fait l'honneur dans la triste section Download ... "préciser. Comme Tomer ?" Mon dieu mon dieu mon dieu mon dieu mon dieu mon dieu

----------


## kilfou

> Non le pire c'est le festival de vannes pourries dont Gringo nous fait l'honneur dans la triste section Download ... "préciser. Comme Tomer ?" Mon dieu mon dieu mon dieu mon dieu mon dieu mon dieu


D'ailleurs, je suis pas sur de l'avoir compris celle-la...
Tomer Sisley ?

----------


## Therapy2crew

> D'ailleurs, je suis pas sur de l'avoir compris celle-la...
> Tomer Sisley ?


 :;):  Tûtafait !

C'est d'une telle minabilitude que ça en devient ... heu ... non je voie pas décidément ...

Ça devient de l'humour * pur *. Voilà.

----------


## El Gringo

> D'ailleurs, je suis pas sur de l'avoir compris celle-la...
> Tomer Sisley ?


Ben ouais. Mais il sait pas raconter les blagues Therapy, il rajoute des mots là où il n'y en a pas...
PS : Je ne suis pas fier de cette blague, je tiens à le préciser.

----------


## Therapy2crew

J'avoue, j'ai dénaturé ta blague Gringo. Et effectivement y a pas de quoi être fier.
Mais c'est drôle quand même.

----------


## fadaring

Bon ben j'aurais du me fier à la jurisprudence de la tartine beurrée qui tombe toujours coté beurre : ne recevant pas mon n°179, j'ai du faire partie des 1 749 034 abonnés qui sont venus aux nouvelles, et à qui on a répondu "désolé mais problème à la poste, et on en a plus en stock. Faut vous en acheter un en librairie si vous voulez absolument l'avoir, sinon pdf".

Du coup hier, croisant une librairie ou il en restait (pour info place Arnaud Bernard à Toulouse, où il en restait encore 2), je l'achète donc en librairie pour la première fois depuis que la formule abonnement existe, et là PAF, pastèque : en rentrant à la maison, le numéro de secours m'attendait dans la boite aux lettres...  :^_^: 

du coup c'est cool, je peux le lire en stéréo oculaire, un privilège rare!

Voilà, après mon histoire de tartine beurrée, juste un ptit mot pour mon canard et son armée de lapins : je sais que les galères de distrib s'enchainent, et je suis persuadé que tu fais de ton mieux pour arranger ça. Perso je trouve pas ça très grave, si je reçois mon numéro 2 jours après la sortie en kiosque 2 fois par an, ben je me débrouille pour lire autre chose au gogues en attendant (genre So Foot, yabon), et c'est toujours le même plaisir de te lire, même en retard. 
Quand ça merdouille c'est normal que les raleurs se manifestent, mais je pense pas être le seul à pas en avoir grand chose à faire et à continuer à t'aimer pareil.
 ::wub::

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Voilà, après mon histoire de tartine beurrée, juste un ptit mot pour mon canard et son armée de lapins : je sais que les galères de distrib s'enchainent, et je suis persuadé que tu fais de ton mieux pour arranger ça. Perso je trouve pas ça très grave, si je reçois mon numéro 2 jours après la sortie en kiosque 2 fois par an, ben je me débrouille pour lire autre chose au gogues en attendant (genre So Foot, yabon), et c'est toujours le même plaisir de te lire, même en retard. 
> Quand ça merdouille c'est normal que les raleurs se manifestent, mais je pense pas être le seul à pas en avoir grand chose à faire et à continuer à t'aimer pareil.


Putain c'est beau ! Comment je suis trop émouvé ...  ::cry::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je suis assez du même avis, en moins lyrique.

----------


## Nono

> M'enfin je ne dis pas ça pour retirer à Threanor quoi que ce soit, sauf le titre de jedi du mois parce qu'objectivement je l'ai bien mérité.


Absolument ! Gringo c'est un professionnel, un vrai ! Qui n'hésite pas à passer des nuits blanches sur quoi attribuer à The Witcher EE : un 7+ ou un 8- ?

edit : fadaring, tu as deux exemplaires, ça veut dire que tu peux participer au canardthon ça...

----------


## La Mimolette

Ah ouais je voulais dire que :
- Je passe pour le pire des idiots à vous lire dans le RER A et le métro car je met à ricaner comme un con devant un magazine autre que Charlie Hebdo ou Fluide Glacial.
- Vivement le prochain numéro pour trouver toutes les vannes les plus idiots et les jeux de mots les plus pourraves de mon zine.
- On a le droit à un cadeau si on lit Joy' et CanardPC depuis 1997 (enfin ej crois).

----------


## Say hello

> - On a le droit à un cadeau si on lit Joy' et CanardPC depuis 1997 (enfin ej crois).


ça serait pas mal j'ai un vieux Joy avec le test de Tomb Raider 2 il me semble qui traine chez moi il me semble, je vais peut être l'encadrer tiens.

----------


## Threanor

> - On a le droit à un cadeau si on lit Joy' et CanardPC depuis 1997 (enfin ej crois).


Un demi crouton (à acheter et fabriquer soi même)

----------


## Nonok

> Un demi crouton (à acheter et fabriquer soi même)


Non, l'intégralité des gilbert software  :B):

----------


## XWolverine

> Bon, il en restait deux chez mon buraliste préféré.
> 
> Je tenais à féliciter celui qui a trouvé *"Da !" fit Duke ...*. Bravo. Vous êtes les rois du jeu de mot dans la presse francophone, les mecs. C'est tellement beau que j'en ai eu la cornée humide.


Mouais, sauf que ça se prononce diouk et pas duc. Sinon, on pourrait dire à propos de la phrase : "T'as un problème, Duke est russe".

----------


## Igloo

Mon amour pour tes papiers ne cesse de grandir Threanor et ce numéro est de haut vol pour ce que j'en ai lu avec un Couly qui ne perd pas de sa splendeur. Je vous aime, même toi Monsieur Chat.

----------


## El Gringo

Tout de suite la mauvaise foi...

----------


## Igloo

> Tout de suite la mauvaise foi...


Toi je ne t'ai jamais aimé Gringo  :B):

----------


## El Gringo

> Toi je ne t'ai jamais aimé Gringo


Enfin un peu de bon sens, merci (par contre je t'ai banni).

----------


## Toorop

Un grand merci à toutes la redac, pour les réponses rapides au mail, et le PDF.

Je vous aime  ::love::

----------


## Igloo

> Enfin un peu de bon sens, merci (par contre je t'ai banni).


Ta mauvaise personne ne t'empêche pas d'écrire des papiers de qualités (et puis tant que je peux lire Threanor, un bannissement n'a que peu d'importance).

----------


## Jeckhyl

Il y a quelque chose qui m'est venu a l'esprit tout à l'heure, en revenant assez tard du boulot après du travail supplémentaire gratuit pour aider les collègues, un patient ayant choisi de défuncter juste pile-poil à l'heure où je quittais le service : combien d'occasions de franche rigolade ai-je eu depuis un moment  ? Dans mon taff', hormis les rires sociaux pré-enregistrés (la vanne de cul du collègue infirmier), très peu. Tu allumes la télé, au lieu de rire tu pars chercher une corde pour te pendre. En lisant ou matant des films, ce sont les rires attendus (un peu comme si, comme dans Shrek, un mec se promenait devant moi en levant des pancartes "Laugh", "Ahhhhhhh"). 

Finalement, mes dernières vrais poilades, je les dois à une bande de rédacteurs et pigistes qui se donnent un air un peu allumés, et qui arrivent à sortir de leur imagination des vannes très connes pour égayer mes journées. 

Donc merci, les mecs. Réellement  ::): . Je vais défiler pour que CPC soit remboursé par la sécu tiens.

----------


## Toorop

+1   j'en serait (de la manif )

----------


## El Gringo

> Il y a quelque chose qui m'est venu a l'esprit tout à l'heure, en revenant assez tard du boulot après du travail supplémentaire gratuit pour aider les collègues, un patient ayant choisi de défuncter juste pile-poil à l'heure où je quittais le service : combien d'occasions de franche rigolade ai-je eu depuis un moment  ? Dans mon taff', hormis les rires sociaux pré-enregistrés (la vanne de cul du collègue infirmier), très peu. Tu allumes la télé, au lieu de rire tu pars chercher une corde pour te pendre. En lisant ou matant des films, ce sont les rires attendus (un peu comme si, comme dans Shrek, un mec se promenait devant moi en levant des pancartes "Laugh", "Ahhhhhhh"). 
> 
> Finalement, mes dernières vrais poilades, je les dois à une bande de rédacteurs et pigistes qui se donnent un air un peu allumés, et qui arrivent à sortir de leur imagination des vannes très connes pour égayer mes journées. 
> 
> Donc merci, les mecs. Réellement . Je vais défiler pour que CPC soit remboursé par la sécu tiens.


C'est un oubli ou t'as pas d'amis ?

----------


## Casque Noir

> Il y a quelque chose qui m'est venu a l'esprit tout à l'heure, en revenant assez tard du boulot après du travail supplémentaire gratuit pour aider les collègues, un patient ayant choisi de défuncter juste pile-poil à l'heure où je quittais le service : combien d'occasions de franche rigolade ai-je eu depuis un moment  ? Dans mon taff', hormis les rires sociaux pré-enregistrés (la vanne de cul du collègue infirmier), très peu. Tu allumes la télé, au lieu de rire tu pars chercher une corde pour te pendre. En lisant ou matant des films, ce sont les rires attendus (un peu comme si, comme dans Shrek, un mec se promenait devant moi en levant des pancartes "Laugh", "Ahhhhhhh"). 
> 
> Finalement, mes dernières vrais poilades, je les dois à une bande de rédacteurs et pigistes qui se donnent un air un peu allumés, et qui arrivent à sortir de leur imagination des vannes très connes pour égayer mes journées. 
> 
> Donc merci, les mecs. Réellement . Je vais défiler pour que CPC soit remboursé par la sécu tiens.


Merci pour ton message et merci à tous les autres pour vos compliments et votre patience. C'est super sympa et ça nous touche beaucoup, même si dans l'absolu, il y a bien longtemps que Canard PC est écrit en chine. (Bande de gros naïfs !)

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Merci pour ton message et merci à tous les autres pour vos compliments et votre patience. C'est super sympa et ça nous touche beaucoup, même si dans l'absolu, il y a bien longtemps que Canard PC est écrit en chine. (Bande de gros naïfs !)


Voilà qui explique la liberté de votre ton. La bas tout est permis.  ::o:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je sens bien dans un futur canard, un jour où l'actualité sera bien terne, un test de jeu en sinogrammes  ::P: .

----------


## TheToune

> Voilà qui explique la liberté de votre ton. La bas tout est permis.


Je n'aime pas trop la liberté de thon, je la préfère en boite ...


...  ::mellow:: 



Bon là je vais m'imoler par le feu ça vaut mieux.

----------


## Pelomar

> Je n'aime pas trop la liberté de thon, je la préfère en boite ...
> 
> 
> ... 
> 
> 
> 
> Bon là je vais m'imoler par le feu ça vaut mieux.


Pose un copyright sur celle la, je sens qu'on va la revoir dans deux ou trois numéros.

----------


## fadaring

Et le magazine aussi y va s'immoler?

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Pose un copyright sur celle la, je sens qu'on va la revoir dans deux ou trois numéros.


Trop tard.Ce sont les premiers mots que ma sorti O.Boulon sur la Japan Expo quand je lui ai dis que j'aimais bien le ton du magasine.

Je le voyais bien qu'il voulait ce payer un free hugs a ce moment la avec son masque de catcheur, mais j'avoue que je savais plus quoi lui dire on le sentait  énervé sous son masque, et moi je suis resté con.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> et moi je suis resté con.


Alors que tu n'avais pas de masque ?  ::o:

----------


## O.Boulon

> Trop tard.Ce sont les premiers mots que ma sorti O.Boulon sur la Japan Expo quand je lui ai dis que j'aimais bien le ton du magasine.
> 
> Je le voyais bien qu'il voulait ce payer un free hugs a ce moment la avec son masque de catcheur, mais j'avoue que je savais plus quoi lui dire on le sentait énervé sous son masque, et moi je suis resté con.


Menteur, c'est toi kui m'a précipité dans les bras des free huggers.

----------


## TheToune

> Trop tard.Ce sont les premiers mots que ma sorti O.Boulon sur la Japan Expo quand je lui ai dis que j'aimais bien le ton du magasine.
> 
> Je le voyais bien qu'il voulait ce payer un free hugs a ce moment la avec son masque de catcheur, mais j'avoue que je savais plus quoi lui dire on le sentait  énervé sous son masque, et moi je suis resté con.


Quand on le lit ça se sent qu'il est en grand manque d'affection ...




> Menteur, c'est toi kui m'a précipité dans les bras des free huggers.


Même pas crédible.

J'imagine bien un type avec un masque de catcheur passer d'un free hugger à un autre ...
"aimez moi, aimez moi"

----------


## fadaring

Si il profite du free hug pour l'enchainner sur une DDT, alors ça devient crédible...

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Boulon il voulait faire des panneaux "free fight".

----------


## Threanor

> Boulon il voulait faire des panneaux "free fight".


suivi de panneaux "free dents"

----------


## Jeckhyl

Heureusement que c'est le week end là.

----------


## Toorop

Si même la redac flood maintenant, ou va t-on ?












ferais mieux de s'occuper des abonnés

----------


## El Gringo

> Si même la redac flood maintenant, ou va t-on ?
> 
> ferais mieux de s'occuper des abonnés


C'est vrai qu'à l'origine c'est quand même vachement notre boulot de palier l'incompétence de la poste. Pis c'était pas du flood, parce que le flood est interdit mais nous on peut tout faire.

----------


## Therapy2crew

> C'est vrai qu'à l'origine c'est quand même vachement notre boulot de palier l'incompétence de la poste. Pis c'était pas du flood, parce que le flood est interdit mais nous on peut tout faire.


Ouah l'autre hé ! 


Ma mère elle travaille à la poste.  ::mellow::  
Je l'ai renié, pour vous les gars, je collaborerai plus JAMAIS !  ::'(:

----------


## johnnyblaguos

> ferais mieux de s'occuper des abonnés


Ce n'est pas du flood. C'est de la prise de contact B2C afin d'entériner de manière transverse le schéma de traitement du support de niveau 1 et les escalades éventuelles dans le cadre du processus de gestion des changements. 

Noob.

----------


## Angelina

Je suis un fan absolu et de la première heure de ta prose Johnny, je te l'ai déjà dit?

En tout cas je ne te dis pas assez.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Pareil.
A cause de Johnny et Boulon, je vais  devoir investir dans un dictionnaire.

----------


## Tilt

J'ai une remarque à faire  ::): 
Dans votre mag dans les tests de claviers vous dites que le G15 V2 ( nommé refresh ) est décevant. ( c'est dans le test du G11 je crois )
Je pense que vous vous plantez, autant je n'ai pas voulu de la v1, autant j'ai acheté cette V2 car je la trouvais bien mieux.
Et si vous lisez les tests de ce clavier sur le net ou juste les avis du site materiel.net, vous verrez que presque tout le monde pense le plus grand bien du G15 refresh  ::): 
Voilà mais bon ce qui est positif la dedans c'est que c'est la seule chose qui m'a fait tiquer dans tout le mag.

----------


## hubert

Avant de me faire émasculer (cf rules of the forum), je vois qu'il y a plusieurs topics par numéro de CPC.... donc j'en crée un, na !

Le dossier est très intéressant, si, si , si !

Grand Maitre B parle de l'obligation de donner la clé de cryptage en cas d'utilisation de logiciel de cryptologie (article 434-15-2 du code pénal si j'ai bien compris). Ce que je savais déjà.

Il ne parle pas des logiciels pouvant "contourner" ce problème comme Trucrypt. Ce soft propose deux niveaux de cryptage. Une clé que l'on pourrait donner (le volume normal) et une autre qui donne accès à un volume caché (hidden volume). A priori, si l'on fait attention, impossible de dire si l'utilisateur utilise un volume caché. Ce qu'ils appellent "plausible deniability".

C'est beaucoup de précautions pour "cacher" mes documents words. Mais je travaille sur une recette spéciale de clafoutis aux accras de morue.

J'aurais bien aimé avoir un avis là dessus sur le droit français qui me parait équivalent sur ce point à ce qui est indiqué sur la page de truecrypt.

Merci

hubert

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Je prédis un court avenir à ce topic. Si tu regardes bien, les autres topic 179 ont été fermés because UN topic par numéro.
je te conseille par ailleurs de poser ta question ici: http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=29266
Grand Maitre B sera plus susceptible de tomber dessus.

----------


## tenshu

cryptologie = chiffrement/chiffrage
La cryptologie ça serais une spécialité archéologique de l'étude des cryptes :q

Après a partir du moment ou tu caches des trucs à la justice, il vaut mieux être sur et certain de son coup. Car si ton petit secret vient à être découvert.
Pas de pitié pour le contrevenant :q

----------


## Tink

Fusion.

----------


## Elfedac

> J'ai une remarque à faire 
> Dans votre mag dans les tests de claviers vous dites que le G15 V2 ( nommé refresh ) est décevant. ( c'est dans le test du G11 je crois )
> Je pense que vous vous plantez, autant je n'ai pas voulu de la v1, autant j'ai acheté cette V2 car je la trouvais bien mieux.
> Et si vous lisez les tests de ce clavier sur le net ou juste les avis du site materiel.net, vous verrez que presque tout le monde pense le plus grand bien du G15 refresh 
> Voilà mais bon ce qui est positif la dedans c'est que c'est la seule chose qui m'a fait tiquer dans tout le mag.


Ce n'est absolument pas une erreur. Et d'abord, en quoi trouves-tu le G15 v2 bien mieux ? Je veux bien concéder que certaines améliorations ont été apportées: design plus soigné, rétro-éclairage orange de bien meilleur qualité, ergonomie sensiblement améliorée, clavier un peu moins encombrant...

Mais pour un prix identique lors de la commercialisation du G15 Refresh, je trouve le nombre d'améliorations insignifiantes alors qu'il aurait par exemple été plus judicieux de passer les ports USB à la norme 2.0, sans oublier le côté "pas très accessible" des ports suivant les périphériques branchés dessus. En prime, le jog shuttle (ou molette) disparaît et on bénéficie à la place de deux zolis boutons +/- (ça c'est un réel progrès dis-moi), l'écran LCD devient plus petit (les applications tirant parti de l'écran sont toujours aussi peu nombreuses), et on passe de 54 touches "G" programmables à...18. Ce qui n'est pas en drame en soi, 18 touches suffisant à la plupart des cyborgs. Mais devant cette petite cure d'amincissement, et un nombre d'améliorations se comptant sur les doigts d'une main, je maintiens que le G15 V1 ou V2 reste "décevant" et le G11 offre un rapport qualité/prix bien plus intéressant.

----------


## Tilt

18 touches ça suffit donc c'est pas un défaut, c'est surtout que ça prend moins de place sur le bureau et ça par contre c'est un gros plus, l'écran lcd plus petit est parfaitement lisible donc ce n'est pas un défaut et de plus il est vachement mieux intégré au clavier que dans la v1, on a deux boutons a la place d'une molette je vois pas pourquoi c'est un défaut.
Donc bha moi j'y vois que des avantages à cette version.

Aucuns défauts et que des avantages par rapport à la V1 à mon avis.

J'suis désolé le G15 v1 j'en aurais pas voulu, avec sa couleur bleu que je trouve à chier et pleins de touches inutiles qui prennent énormément de place plus un écran qui fait un peu tache dans l'intégration, même gratuit je l'aurais jeté, par contre la V2 je l'ai acheté et je l'ai même pas trouvé cher donc voilà je serais jamais d'accord pour dire qu'il est décevant.

Quand au G11, en plus d'avoir les mêmes défauts que le G15V1, il n'a même pas d'écran. Donc pour moi ce clavier il sert vraiment à rien.  ::): 

Pardon si j'insiste je suis pourtant très rarement têtu sauf quand je suis sûr d'avoir raison  ::): 

Non parceque je vois pas qui a besoin de 54 macro franchement.
D'ailleurs si quelqu'un ici utilise les 54 touches programmables qu'il se manifeste !! ( je pense qu'il y aura personne )

Et franchement c'est pas parceque on enlève 2 rangées de touches et qu'on met un écran plus petit mais qui a la même résolution que l'autre et un rétro eclairage excellent, et entièrement compatible avec l'ancien que le prix va baisser de 20 €uros par magie.

----------


## hubert

> je te conseille par ailleurs de poser ta question ici: http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=29266
> Grand Maitre B sera plus susceptible de tomber dessus.


Merci Mr Cacao  ::): . Vous pouvez delete le post, j'ai reposé la question là bas...

----------


## Grosnours

> 18 touches ça suffit donc c'est pas un défaut, c'est surtout que ça prend moins de place sur le bureau et ça par contre c'est un gros plus, l'écran lcd plus petit est parfaitement lisible donc ce n'est pas un défaut et de plus il est vachement mieux intégré au clavier que dans la v1, on a deux boutons a la place d'une molette je vois pas pourquoi c'est un défaut.
> Donc bha moi j'y vois que des avantages à cette version.
> 
> Aucuns défauts et que des avantages par rapport à la V1 à mon avis.
> 
> J'suis désolé le G15 v1 j'en aurais pas voulu, avec sa couleur bleu que je trouve à chier et pleins de touches inutiles qui prennent énormément de place plus un écran qui fait un peu tache dans l'intégration, même gratuit je l'aurais jeté, par contre la V2 je l'ai acheté et je l'ai même pas trouvé cher donc voilà je serais jamais d'accord pour dire qu'il est décevant.
> 
> Quand au G11, en plus d'avoir les mêmes défauts que le G15V1, il n'a même pas d'écran. Donc pour moi ce clavier il sert vraiment à rien. 
> 
> ...


Non tu as tort et des gouts de chiottes en plus. La version 1 est la meilleure. Point. Le bleu c'est beau et c'est tout.  ::P: 
Comme tu vois tout cela ce sont des gouts et des couleurs, j'aime ma v1, tu aimes ta v2, mais le fait est que les critiques d'Elfedac sont parfaitement justifiées (en particulier le hub USB qui est une cata car en USB1). Et parmi les nouveautés venant avec une nouvelle version il y a aussi normalement une baisse de prix.

----------


## Tilt

Prout !   ::o: 

Pardon je digère pas les fayots.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Bah je suis d'acc avec Elfedac même s'il ment comme un lac lé Y a de l'argument derrière. T'as le droit de pas être d'accord, mais aussi de respecter le sien, d'avis. Contrairement à un ceertain O. B. (que je ne nommerai pas pour le principe), il se base sur des faits réels.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> même s'il ment comme un lac lé


 ::o: 
Mais où s'arrêtera cet homme!

----------


## Grosnours

> Prout !  
> 
> Pardon je digère pas les fayots.


Oh, je suis un fayot parce que je suis d'accord (en partie) avec ce qu'a écrit la redac'.  ::rolleyes:: 
Bouh je suis un vilain, j'ai mon propre avis, dénonce moi a la maitresse ! ::P:

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Ben ma mère m'engueule pour que je fasse ma dissert d'histoire là; donc potentiellement, si je suis bon, je reprends dans deux heures.

----------


## Tilt

Bha et moi je donne pas d'arguments ?
Bon ben je suis un incompris tant pis.

Mais bon au moins j'ai un merveilleux clavier qui me rend heureux.
J'arrête pas de découvrir des nouveaux applets.
Celle de skype est terrible  ::): 
Et le V1 il se vend plus je crois alors vous pouvez l'oublier. Et le G11 ne sert à rien je persiste.

----------


## Elfedac

> Bha et moi je donne pas d'arguments ?
> Bon ben je suis un incompris tant pis.
> 
> Mais bon au moins j'ai un merveilleux clavier qui me rend heureux.
> J'arrête pas de découvrir des nouveaux applets.
> Celle de skype est terrible 
> Et le V1 il se vend plus je crois alors vous pouvez l'oublier. Et le G11 ne sert à rien je persiste.


Tu n'es pas un incompris et tu as le droit d'aimer le G15 refresh (je n'ai d'ailleurs jamais dit que c'était un mauvais clavier, juste que comparé au G15 premier du nom, il est décevant car il apporte quasiment rien), et pour te répondre, j'utilise les 54 touches programmables et je déteste le rétroéclairage du G15 v1  ::o: 
 Et puis comme tu le disais si bien, les avis sur Matériel.net concernant le G15 refresh sont unanimes : c'est un très bon clavier (tiens ? Ils disent la même chose du G11  :^_^: )

----------


## Jeckhyl

Bientôt le 180...

Le suspense est à son comble... Qui va le revoir en premier ?

Ca fait longtemps qu'on n'a pas vu de tofs de canards avec leur canard (le dernier que j'ai vu, c'est dans le trombi, un certain Amiral A.).

----------


## Igloo

> Bientôt le 180...
> 
> Le suspense est à son comble... Qui va le recevoir ?


Fixed.  ::ninja:: 

En tout cas, ce numéro 179 fut un excellent cru et son successeur aura fort à faire.

----------


## Say hello

> Bientôt le 180...
> 
> Le suspense est à son comble... Qui va le revoir en premier ?


Achat en librairie et je l'aurais avant les abonnés.. c'est beau la vie.  ::cry::

----------


## Next

Ouay, cay un scandal le num 180 est deja dispo et nous les abonnés on attend toujours.

----------


## Ghadzoeux

Sérieusement il est déjà sorti?

----------


## Velgos

Stop whine omg lol.

----------


## Threanor

> Achat en librairie et je l'aurais avant les abonnés.. c'est beau la vie.


Non c'est moche. Le numéro 180 n'est pas encore dispo en kiosques et les abonnés ont commencé à le recevoir (ce sont eux qui le disent dans le topic du 180 en tout cas). Peut-être pas tous mais tant qu'on aura pas notre propre raison de distribution à base de tatous voyageurs, on ne peut garantir que tous les abonnés l'auront exactement le même jour. Par contre avant la sortie en kiosques, ça oui on y travaille fortement. Concrètement on est nombreux à avoir bossé 20h d'affilée après une quasi nuit blanche le dernier jour du bouclage parce qu'on n'avait pas reçu les jeux/beta prévus à temps et qu'on ne voulait pas repousser d'une journée pour éviter que ça retombe encore sur les abonnés. Je ne dis pas ça pour me plaindre mais ne croyez pas que les problèmes de distribution sont de fausses excuses, merci.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Pas la peine de passer l'acheter au buraliste du coin en bas à droite alors ? Ok, vous n'aurez pas mon argent, ni ma libertéééééééé deeeeeeee penseeeeeeer !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Je ne dis pas ça pour me plaindre mais ne croyez pas que les problèmes de distribution sont de fausses excuses, merci.


 
Et ma serrure de boîte aux lettres bloquée ce n'est pas de votre faute peut être ?


:drapeauVendéen:

----------


## Siona

> Hmmm c'est possible qu'il ait réalisé uniquement certains visuels comme les couv' : 
> 
> http://www.comicartcommunity.com/gal...Rider2099a.jpg
> 
> (avec encrage)
> 
> http://media.comicvine.com/uploads/0...35-1_super.jpg
> 
> ... ou alors il avait vraiment plus de sous en fin de mois pour manger.
> ...


Han, je venais plus et la conversation à continué.

En effet Ash a fait quelque truc pour Ghost Rider, mais je peux pas en dire grand chose car de ce que j'ai vu j'aime pas, mais j'ai pas commencé avec ça donc je ne les ai vu qu'après.

Maintenant c'est totalement different et super bien, enfin pour moi, car tout le monde doit pas aimer non plus.
Déjà avec Hellspawn il avait changé pas mal et depuis il a encore évolué.

Une de ces dernières peintures pour la couverture d'un futur gros artbook :


Enfin perso même si j'ai commencé avec Hellspawn surtout, je l'ai connu grace à Joystick et sa preview de shadow man (numéro 106 juil-aout 99) où il y avait 2 couverture du comic shadow man qui étaient de lui, c'était +- le même style que pour hellspawn (y a en eu d'autre encore dans ce style).

En tout cas c'est mon artiste préféré actuellement.

Sinon vu qu'il a été cité, Templesmith aussi est très bon, mais pour lui j'ai un peu freiné, ça reviendra peut-être plus tard.

----------


## Say hello

> Je ne dis pas ça pour me plaindre mais ne croyez pas que les problèmes de distribution sont de fausses excuses, merci.


Nan mais je me doute, faut gérer le nombre d'abonnés, les nouveaux abonnements, avoir une bonne organisation des envois.. ça doit être tout sauf évident à mettre en place.
Et si je me fis à mes souvenir de l'édito du 177 (ou était ce le 178?) y'a eu un gros changement de fait et les problème d'adaptation que ça implique.


Sinon je disais ça avant d'avoir vu le topic sur le 180, et vu que les 2 précédent y'avait eu des problème pour certains abo, je taquinais un peu.  :^_^: 




> Et ma serrure de boîte aux lettres bloquée ce n'est pas de votre faute peut être ?
> 
> 
> :drapeauVendéen:


Achète une nouvelle et éclate l'actuelle pour récupérer ton bien.
Un exemplaire de CPC vaut largement d'exploser et racheter 2 boites aux lettres par mois.

----------


## fenlor

Je vois que ce numéro n'est pas dispo à la commande sur le site, c'est normal ? Il est déjà épuisé  ::|:  ?

----------


## Igloo

Ce numéro 179 a été maudit par la Poste, des centaines d'exemplaires ont été absorbés dans une faille spatio-temporelle.

Résultat, la révolte a sonné et les centaines d'abonnés victime de cet hasardeux hasard se sont rués vers le service d'abonnement CPC qui, dans leur bonté commerciale, ont pioché dans les réserves et leur ont réexpédié.

Étant devenu "collector", je vends mon exemplaire 99€ fdp out.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Ce numéro 179 a été maudit par la Poste, des centaines d'exemplaires ont été absorbés dans une faille spatio-temporelle.
> 
> Résultat, la révolte a sonné et les centaines d'abonnés victime de cet hasardeux hasard se sont rués vers le service d'abonnement CPC qui, dans leur bonté commerciale, ont pioché dans les réserves et leur ont réexpédié.
> 
> Étant devenu "collector", je vends mon exemplaire 99€ fdp out.


Y'en avait genre 200 à Brest au "festival" du jeux vidéo  :^_^:

----------


## Igloo

Et merde  ::'(: 

Ils ont eu le temps d'en ré-imprimer.

----------


## fenlor

Cool alors on devrait pouvoir en commander du coup  :;):

----------


## Say hello

> Et merde 
> 
> Ils ont eu le temps d'en ré-imprimer.


Porte plainte contre Sidus pour t'avoir engendré un manque à gagner.
Tu dois pouvoir demander de l'aide à un vendeur pro sur ebay..

----------


## Igloo

Pas besoin, je me louerais les services de ce cher Grand Maitre B. si je décide un jour d'aller voir les hommes en robe.  :B):

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Pas besoin, je me louerais les services de ce cher Grand Maitre B. si je décide un jour d'aller voir les hommes en robe.


Ça aussi on en a à Brest, sur le port... (*)
 ::P: 



















(en fait j'en sais rien, hein, je me base sur ce que dit le livre d'histoires  pour enfants que lit Michael Palin dans le sketch Children's stories dans le Flying Circus #3,  "How to recognise different types of trees from quite a long way away" sur les ports )

----------


## Igloo

> Ça aussi on en a à Brest, sur le port... (*)
> 
> 
> (en fait j'en sais rien, hein, je me base sur ce que dit le livre d'histoires  pour enfants que lit Michael Palin dans le sketch Children's stories dans le Flying Circus #3,  "How to recognise different types of trees from quite a long way away" sur les ports )


Mais c'est vrai.  ::o:

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Y'en avait genre 200 à Brest au "festival" du jeux vidéo


Dommage qu'on n'ait pensé à capturer Gringo et à le forcer à dédicacer tous les exemplaires pour pouvoir les revendre à des prix indécents sur eBay qu'une fois qu'il était parti d'ailleurs.

----------


## OlG-fr

Banlieue Ouest Parisienne, beaucoup de marchands de journaux bien achalandés, je n'ai pas été foutu de mettre mes pognes sur le 179 (les marchands en question ne savaient pas pourquoi ils ne l'avait pas reçu), et sur le site...Epuisé... ::|: 
Je suis un peu déçu franchement...

Et comme pas de 180 non plus, ca veut dire plus de CPC en Yvelines les gars? Merci bien.  ::cry::

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Banlieue Ouest Parisienne, beaucoup de marchands de journaux bien achalandés, je n'ai pas été foutu de mettre mes pognes sur le 179


Ben si ce sont des magasins bien achalandés, y'a peut-être moult acheteurs de CPC parmis les chalands, d'où la pénurie  ::P:

----------


## Say hello

> Dommage qu'on n'ait pensé à capturer Gringo et à le [..] revendre à [...] prix indécent sur eBay [...] d'ailleurs.


??
Ouai y'aurait eu moyen aussi.
Mais je veux encore des articles/news/interview dans CPC moi.
(non je dis pas que les autres tirent au flanc  ::o: )

----------


## OlG-fr

> Ben si ce sont des magasins bien achalandés, y'a peut-être moult acheteurs de CPC parmis les chalands, d'où la pénurie


Héhé bien vu; si seulement  ::P: 

Non mais sérieusement, je ne trouve plus CPC c'est frustrant.  ::|:

----------


## Ash_Crow

> ??
> Ouai y'aurait eu moyen aussi.


Laisse moi deviner. Ton métier dans la vie, c'est de choisir les extraits de tests à mettre sur les boîtes de jeux vidéo pour donner envie d'acheter ? Genre "Fallout 3 est[...] un grand jeu [...] de rôle [...] post-apocalyptique. (Canard PC n°179)"

----------


## Say hello

Je vais devoir te tuer pour t'être étendu sur mes activité secrètes qui sont... secrètes!

----------


## LaVaBo

> Banlieue Ouest Parisienne, beaucoup de marchands de journaux bien achalandés, je n'ai pas été foutu de mettre mes pognes sur le 179 (les marchands en question ne savaient pas pourquoi ils ne l'avait pas reçu), et sur le site...Epuisé...
> Je suis un peu déçu franchement...
> 
> Et comme pas de 180 non plus, ca veut dire plus de CPC en Yvelines les gars? Merci bien.


J'ai acheté le 180 dans un kiosque de Parly2

----------


## Kuro

Bonsoir, je suis nouveau sur le forum ( je le lis en revanche depuis un certain moment). Voila ,je suis abonné a canardpc depuis un certain temps et en tombant ce topic je me suis aperçu que je n'avais pas reçu non plus ce numéro fantôme 179. Je pense que je mis prend un peu tard mais serait il possible de l'obtenir ?  ::unsure::  (un éxemplaire recopier a la main me convient aussi  :;): ) au pire, au moin obtenir un pdf ? ::blink::

----------


## znokiss

Ouip, pareil pour moi. Je peux fournir mon numéro d'abonné au besoin.

----------


## Igloo

Contactez le service d'abonnements.  :^_^:

----------


## Kuro

Je pense que je vais suivre ton conseil  :^_^:  mais je n'étais pas sur que le délai n'était pas un peu expiré  ::mellow::

----------


## Igloo

> Je pense que je vais suivre ton conseil  mais je n'étais pas sur que le délai n'était pas un peu expiré


Ah mais si, il est expiré... il faut aussi faire très attention, les gens de là-bas demandent des tas de justificatifs à faxer, forcent ta banque à te débiter DEUX fois et mangent les enfants. 

Be carrefour.

Par contre je ne sais pas s'il en reste, 

Spoiler Alert! 


à cause des Bretons

.

----------


## El Gringo

> Je pense que je vais suivre ton conseil  mais je n'étais pas sur que le délai n'était pas un peu expiré


Effectivement, dans les petits caractères en marge du contrat d'abonnement il est stipulé qu'il est impossible de se plaindre pour des raisons valables, comme dans n'importe quelle grande entreprise. Si tu envoies un mail au service abonnement, la raison pourrait pourtant reprendre l'avantage sur la logique économique...

----------


## Kuro

Bon bah c'est décidé  ::):  je ne leur envoie rien de peur qu'ils mangent des enfants et me demandent un tas de justificatif (mon chien a mordu le facteur, un dinosaure à piétiner ma poste, etc...) . Ah je devais interpréter différemment ? ::blink::  Merci pour toute vos réponses  :;): . Je leur envoie dès demain en espérant obtenir un exemplaire.  ::wub::

----------

